# The memorial Day weekend ( We're not at DOG) Driveler



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

All right folks the new one is here...For those of you heading to DOG,be safe and have a great time ( not that you will remember)....For the rest of us,back to work!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

We'll just have our own party here..


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> We'll just have out own party here..



sounds good only issue is I am working Sat and Sun,so it's gotta be Monday


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

got storms blowing thru see ya


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)




----------



## pbradley (May 27, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



what?


----------



## Citiboy287 (May 27, 2011)

Gee why not honor the war dead ?


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> sounds good only issue is I am working Sat and Sun,so it's gotta be Monday



A monday party.


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

Citiboy287 said:


> Gee why not honor the war dead ?



This is a thread created on a regular basis to help us keep up with what is going on in others lives.It is a thread that is kept from being on a serious topic as that is why it is placed where it is.If you want go create yourself a thread in the on topic forum,otherwise you may not like the comments from some in the campfire....Just so you know I have place 2 friends in the ground who died for this country I don't remember them on 1 day/weekend a year they are with me 365..


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> A monday party.



some of us get to work


----------



## slip (May 27, 2011)

Citiboy287 said:


> Gee why not honor the war dead ?



We refer to them around here as fallen heroes, or fallen warriors. Not "war dead"


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> some of us get to work


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

slip said:


> We refer to them around here as fallen heroes, or fallen warriors. Not "war dead"



One day I got to meet you!


----------



## Sweetwater (May 27, 2011)

slip said:


> We refer to them around here as fallen heroes, or fallen warriors. Not "war dead"



I call him grandpa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2011)

slip said:


> We refer to them around here as fallen heroes, or fallen warriors. Not "war dead"



Thank you slip


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2011)

Slip DOES have his moments........








when he isn't caping out roadkill.


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)

Thank you slip


----------



## magoo (May 28, 2011)

Ya gotta admit it-  Slipster is pretty durn sharp for one so young> wet behind the earz<  Just don't get him started on the wimmenz cause he can put his foots in his mouth pretty durn quick on that one!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2011)

For those of us who are not at DOG






and 






for those at DOG a little hair of the dog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2011)

Good morning friends, off to work!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 28, 2011)

I am moving kind of slow this morning.  Slept too much last night.......because I fell asleep about 8 PM and didn't wake up until 5 AM this morning.  Missed supper last night and I even decided not to do my exercise walk this morning.  Now I am really hungry and I need to get a shower and ride up to the country to check on my property etc.

Good Morning to the rest of the "We're Not at DOG Fans".  Stay safe this weekend and enjoy yourself wherever you are.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 28, 2011)

Air Force

Senior Airman Michael Buras — Sept. 21, 2010, Fitzgerald

Army

Sergeant Jonathan Peney — June 1, 2010, Marietta

Sergeant David Holmes — June 26, 2010, Tennille

Sergeant Johnny Lumpkin — July 1, 2010, Columbus

Private First Class Jacob Dennis — July 3, 2010, Powder Springs



Staff Sergeant Sheldon Tate — July 13, 2010, Hinesville

Sergeant First Class Edgar Roberts — Aug. 17,2010, Hinesville

Specialist Chad Coleman — Aug. 27, 2010, Moreland

Specialist Shannon Chihuahua — Nov. 12, 2010, Thomasville

Private First Class Austin Staggs — Nov. 29, 2010, Senoia

Sergeant Brandon S. Hocking — March 21, 2011, Seattle, WA

Private Jeremy P. Faulkner — March 29, 2011, Griffin

Major Wesley J. Hinkley — April 4, 2011, Carisle, PA

Specialist Gary L. Nelson — April 5, 2011, Woodstock

Staff Sergeant Cynthia R. Taylor — April 16, 2011, Columbus

Marine Corps

Lance Corporal William Richards — June 26, 2010, Trenton

Lance Corporal Christopher Rodgers— Sept. 1, 2010, Griffin

First Lieutenant Scott Fleming — Sept. 17, 2010, Marietta

Corporal Stephen Sockalosky — Oct. 6, 2010, Cordele

Lance Corporal Raymon Johnson — Oct. 13,2010, Midland

Lance Corporal Joseph R. Giese — Jan. 7, 2011, Winder

Navy

Senior Chief Petty Office David McLendon — Sept. 21, 2010, Thomasville


----------



## david w. (May 28, 2011)

I need to go have a talk with my neighbor today.Every morning when i go outside There's trash in my yard,Because of their crazy dog.She gets the trash off of my back porch and tears into it.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2011)

Man it is dead around here...


----------



## Otis (May 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Man it is dead around here...


 


We prefer to refer to it as heros out shopping around here.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2011)

Otis said:


> We prefer to refer to it as heros out shopping around here.



Oh shaadup.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2011)

warm outside running the chain saw.   feels good in here.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> warm outside running the chain saw.   feels good in here.



Yeah, hoeing and tilling wasnt much fun. Then i broke my hoe .... hate it when that happens


----------



## Nautical Son (May 28, 2011)

Somebody left the door open and looked who walked in !!!!

Hey y'all....

Slip, 
Son you are top notch, when your old enough I'm gonna buy you a Moutain Dew....


----------



## david w. (May 28, 2011)

I hear crickets...Man this place is QUIET...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> I hear crickets...Man this place is QUIET...


----------



## david w. (May 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Citiboy287 (May 28, 2011)

Ok prior to the Political Correct


----------



## slip (May 28, 2011)

Citiboy287 said:


> Ok prior to the Political Correct the day was called Decoration Day , The concept of the day way to DECORATE the graves of those who had died in the WARS -- That was the idea - you may call it what ever you want Fallen Heros ect ---- the idea is they died to allow You to have your cook out or whatever  How do you honor it  ?  Me I am going to Canton to the national graveyard  --- on Monday AM ------------ Will You? or just pop another case of BUD?----- By the way SLIP -- My family has fought and died in all the wars since 1775 ------ to present



You missed the point, its not what the name of the date is, its the title given to those the day is about. Like this, i call my grandmother, a grandmother ... not "old lady in my family" .. why? because its more respectful. I also dont call those who have died fighting for our country "war dead", i call them fallen heroes, why? because its more respectful.

I've got military history in my family dating all the way back to the Revolutionary War also,for example the man to the far right in my avatar is my Great grandfather, he fought in the Battle of the bulge, my Grandpa was in the Navy and my Great uncle in the Army, both of my cousins have served in Iraq and Afghanistan. And i also hope to join the military if my heart allows.

Ill spend my memorial day just as i spend every other day. I take every chance i get to honor and thank those who have or are serving, every day, not just one day of the year


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2011)

slip said:


> You missed the point, its not what the name of the date is, its the title given to those the day is about. Like this, i call my grandmother, a grandmother ... not "old lady in my family" .. why? because its more respectful. I also dont call those who have died fighting for our country "war dead", i call them fallen heroes, why? because its more respectful.
> 
> I've got military history in my family dating all the way back to the Revolutionary War also,for example the man to the far right in my avatar is my Great grandfather, he fought in the Battle of the bulge, my Grandpa was in the Navy and my Great uncle in the Army, both of my cousins have served in Iraq and Afghanistan. And i also hope to join the military if my heart allows.
> 
> Ill spend my memorial day just as i spend every other day. I take every chance i get to honor and thank those who have or are serving, every day, not just one day of the year


Cody, you ARE Da MAN!!
Just a shout out, hi ya'll got company, did some work, did some grillin, now ready call it a day................ oh, couple text/pics from DOG, yeah, wish I was there, but I ain't, glad the ones that are there can be & enjoy the camaraderie that only this bunch can give!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Cody, you ARE Da MAN!!
> Just a shout out, hi ya'll got company, did some work, did some grillin, now ready call it a day................ oh, couple text/pics from DOG, yeah, wish I was there, but I ain't, glad the ones that are there can be & enjoy the camaraderie that only this bunch can give!



Cody has held his own!!

Wish I could have been there myself!!...........Just didn't fit in the budget this week!!

Been kinda nice just taking it easy so far!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2011)

Well the clock says morning but the sky speaks of night.  Stomach wants b'fast and coffee.


----------



## turtlebug (May 29, 2011)

Citiboy287 said:


> Ok prior to the Political Correct the day was called Decoration Day , The concept of the day way to DECORATE the graves of those who had died in the WARS -- That was the idea - you may call it what ever you want Fallen Heros ect ---- the idea is they died to allow You to have your cook out or whatever  How do you honor it  ?  Me I am going to Canton to the national graveyard  --- on Monday AM ------------ Will You? or just pop another case of BUD?----- By the way SLIP -- My family has fought and died in all the wars since 1775 ------ to present



No, YOU are missing the point. This  is the Driveler. This isn't the Political or OT forum. We all honor the fallen around this campfire but the Driveler isn't the place to push your views or post accusatory comments such as you did to Cody about poppin a top.

DO NOT come into this thread with any intentions other than casual socialization.

I have hogs to kill so I'll leave you with the thought that while I'm emjoying these sweet Georgia woods that I call home, I'll be saying
 a prayer thanking my great great great grandfather, Confederate General David Rumph Jones for making me proud to be a Georgian. 

Now please resume the nonsense.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 29, 2011)

Last day on shift this week.

Been invited take part in a video shoot with local band Sons-n-Britches....Think I'll go
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Sons-N-Britches/56395487850


----------



## turtlebug (May 29, 2011)

EvilRubberDucky scores!!! His first kill ever, a boar with his Sako .270 we got him for his 17th birthday. 

Pics and story tonight!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2011)

Morning Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> EvilRubberDucky scores!!! His first kill ever, a boar with his Sako .270 we got him for his 17th birthday.
> 
> Pics and story tonight!



Congrats to EvilRubberDucky.  I knew that apple didn't fall too far from his Mama's tree !!!!!!  He had a good teacher.  I just hope that he didn't shoot him in the "booty".

The truth is.............I really thought that your group would probably kill a trailer load by the end of this weekend based on the trailcam photos of HAWGS of all sizes at your new lease.  I see the new menu now.......pork chops, bacon, sausage, pork loin, Bar-B-Q pork, baked ham, sliced ham, jerky, and twenty six more ways to fix delicious pork.  Congrats again and I can't wait for the rest of the story and pics.


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Well i changed the oil in the truck,Washed it,cleaned it out and Cut the grass.What else?


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> EvilRubberDucky scores!!! His first kill ever, a boar with his Sako .270 we got him for his 17th birthday.
> 
> Pics and story tonight!



Congrats to him.Look forward to reading the story.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

There is nothing about driveling or wading in the title of this thread, nor is there an opening post video.

What kind of amateur off handed jacklegged joke of a thread is this? 

Oh, and hey, y'all missed one of the best DOG's yet.


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is nothing about driveling or wading in the title of this thread, nor is there an opening post video.
> 
> What kind of amateur off handed jacklegged joke of a thread is this?
> 
> Oh, and hey, y'all missed one of the best DOG's yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

Citiboy287 said:


> Ok prior to the Political Correct





slip said:


> You missed the point, its not what the name of the date is, its the title given to those the day is about. Like this, i call my grandmother, a grandmother ... not "old lady in my family" .. why? because its more respectful. I also dont call those who have died fighting for our country "war dead", i call them fallen heroes, why? because its more respectful.
> 
> I've got military history in my family dating all the way back to the Revolutionary War also,for example the man to the far right in my avatar is my Great grandfather, he fought in the Battle of the bulge, my Grandpa was in the Navy and my Great uncle in the Army, both of my cousins have served in Iraq and Afghanistan. And i also hope to join the military if my heart allows.
> 
> Ill spend my memorial day just as i spend every other day. I take every chance i get to honor and thank those who have or are serving, every day, not just one day of the year



Well done again Slip. 

And, Mr. Citiboy, the actual Memorial Day is being observed tomorrow, and "our little cookout" has been done annually for 3 years, and if you can imagine this, we even have a fair amount of folks that served which actually attend it.

If your intention in coming into this thread was to ostracize, criticize and belittle those in here that you do not know I would suggest that you have a few options; #1 - back up a few steps, check that attitude and actually get to know a few of us and what we are about. #2 - go over to the political forum with this self righteous camel foder, where they openly invite those of your pleasant nature, or #3 - Rotate your head about 180 degrees in that bodily cavity in which you have it inserted where you may see enough daylight to actully have a clue what you are talking about and realize that you are not in the political, spiritual or on topic forums. And while you have your vision rotated to a position of marginal viewing through said orifice, you may want to scan the rules and regs on here concerning exactly what each type of forum is about and what type of banter, debate, discussion or general drivel is accepted in them.

Outside of that, have an awesome Memorial Day.

Carry on!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

david w. said:


>



I forgot my camera  but between Boneboy, Yara and a few of the others there should be some rather entertaining pictures to follow shortly..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I forgot my camera



idjit


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I forgot my camera  but between Boneboy, Yara and a few of the others there should be some rather entertaining pictures to follow shortly..



Alright!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

Yuda did great at fishing for mountain trout and hooked up on three in a row on his first ever attempt. I think the boy's gonna be a natural.. They all went back home with him to Savannah after Yara made me cut the heads off..


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yuda did great at fishing for mountain trout and hooked up on three in a row on his first ever attempt. I think the boy's gonna be a natural.. They all went back home with him to Savannah after Yara made me cut the heads off..
> 
> View attachment 603470



Congrats to the young fellow.


----------



## jmfauver (May 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> EvilRubberDucky scores!!! His first kill ever, a boar with his Sako .270 we got him for his 17th birthday.
> 
> Pics and story tonight!



Can't wait for the story Tbug...


----------



## jmfauver (May 29, 2011)

slip said:


> You missed the point, its not what the name of the date is, its the title given to those the day is about. Like this, i call my grandmother, a grandmother ... not "old lady in my family" .. why? because its more respectful. I also dont call those who have died fighting for our country "war dead", i call them fallen heroes, why? because its more respectful.
> 
> I've got military history in my family dating all the way back to the Revolutionary War also,for example the man to the far right in my avatar is my Great grandfather, he fought in the Battle of the bulge, my Grandpa was in the Navy and my Great uncle in the Army, both of my cousins have served in Iraq and Afghanistan. And i also hope to join the military if my heart allows.
> 
> Ill spend my memorial day just as i spend every other day. I take every chance i get to honor and thank those who have or are serving, every day, not just one day of the year





Keebs said:


> Cody, you ARE Da MAN!!
> Just a shout out, hi ya'll got company, did some work, did some grillin, now ready call it a day................ oh, couple text/pics from DOG, yeah, wish I was there, but I ain't, glad the ones that are there can be & enjoy the camaraderie that only this bunch can give!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cody has held his own!!
> 
> Wish I could have been there myself!!...........Just didn't fit in the budget this week!!
> 
> Been kinda nice just taking it easy so far!!





turtlebug said:


> No, YOU are missing the point. This  is the Driveler. This isn't the Political or OT forum. We all honor the fallen around this campfire but the Driveler isn't the place to push your views or post accusatory comments such as you did to Cody about poppin a top.
> 
> DO NOT come into this thread with any intentions other than casual socialization.
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well done again Slip.
> 
> And, Mr. Citiboy, the actual Memorial Day is being observed tomorrow, and "our little cookout" has been done annually for 3 years, and if you can imagine this, we even have a fair amount of folks that served which actually attend it.
> 
> ...



All this chatter about a thread title...Man do I know how to start threads or what...


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> All this chatter about a thread title...Man do I know how to start threads or what...



All of this over the title you picked...


----------



## jmfauver (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is nothing about driveling or wading in the title of this thread, nor is there an opening post video.
> 
> What kind of amateur off handed jacklegged joke of a thread is this?
> 
> Oh, and hey, y'all missed one of the best DOG's yet.



That would be me...Like I said I start'em and stir the pot quite well...The amateur would be me and it's kinda hard to post stuff from work...Gee thanks for rubbing in the fact I could not go


----------



## jmfauver (May 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> All of this over the title you picked...



Amazing ain't it...Guy has been here 2 years does not even have 200 posts....Sheesh


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Amazing ain't it...Guy has been here 2 years does not even have 200 posts....Sheesh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Amazing ain't it...Guy has been here 2 years does not even have 200 posts....Sheesh



He's what we call a "Keyboard Commando". Prolly a 3 ft tall midget in real life..


----------



## jmfauver (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's what we call a "Keyboard Commando". Prolly a 3 ft tall midget in real life..



One day he may make it to a gathering and then run for his life when he actually meets some of us...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> One day he may make it to a gathering and then run for his life when he actually meets some of us...



Wait til you see the pic Yara took of all of the guys that were blessed with a rather large belly and Ms. Courtney...

It's hard to tell who's more pregnant..


----------



## jmfauver (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait til you see the pic Yara took of all of the guys that were blessed with a rather large belly and Ms. Courtney...
> 
> It's hard to tell who's more pregnant..



I could'a been in that picture


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Wish I was still up there wadin in that Big Creek!!

Howdy folks....we had a grrrrreat time @ DOGGIE


----------



## jmfauver (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I was still up there wadin in that Big Creek!!
> 
> Howdy folks....we had a grrrrreat time @ DOGGIE



Hey Jeff


----------



## slip (May 29, 2011)

Dang good food, deer meat, home made slaw with veggies from the garden and fried okra from last years garden ...


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I was still up there wadin in that Big Creek!!
> 
> Howdy folks....we had a grrrrreat time @ DOGGIE



Hello jeff.


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang good food, deer meat, home made slaw with veggies from the garden and fried okra from last years garden ...



Man that sounds good.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Jeff




Hello Mike....sorry you weren't able to attend!!



slip said:


> Dang good food, deer meat, home made slaw with veggies from the garden and fried okra from last years garden ...




Mmmmmm....WTG dooooood



david w. said:


> Hello jeff.




Hi David....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 29, 2011)

And, Mr. Citiboy, the actual Memorial Day is being observed tomorrow, and "our little cookout" has been done annually for 3 years, and if you can imagine this, we even have a fair amount of folks that served which actually attend it.

If your intention in coming into this thread was to ostracize, criticize and belittle those in here that you do not know I would suggest that you have a few options; #1 - back up a few steps, check that attitude and actually get to know a few of us and what we are about. #2 - go over to the political forum with this self righteous camel foder, where they openly invite those of your pleasant nature, or #3 - Rotate your head about 180 degrees in that bodily cavity in which you have it inserted where you may see enough daylight to actully have a clue what you are talking about and realize that you are not in the political, spiritual or on topic forums. And while you have your vision rotated to a position of marginal viewing through said orifice, you may want to scan the rules and regs on here concerning exactly what each type of forum is about and what type of banter, debate, discussion or general drivel is accepted in them.

Outside of that, have an awesome Memorial Day.

Carry on!![/QUOTE]



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's what we call a "Keyboard Commando". Prolly a 3 ft tall midget in real life..




Ahhhh come on,  MC why don't you tell him how you really feel !!!!  

You and all of the others did GREAT in their comments to this poster.  I agree with all of you, maybe this poster should back-up and re-group.  I think that if he would get to know all of us, he would find that we are a very upstanding group.


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> Somebody left the door open and looked who walked in !!!!
> 
> Hey y'all....
> 
> ...



I think slip has done earned enough free drinks from ths crowd that if he cashes in all at once he will drain the drivel drink account dry


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think slip has done earned enough free drinks from ths crowd that if he cashes in all at once he will drain the drivel drink account dry




I know...it makes me wanna say sumpin Kewl!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

Howdy Ya'll!!
 Well, the stoopid pigs apparently haven't figured out how to tell time yet. We all heard or saw pigs this weekend, but we kept running into pigs already in the foodplots or in the woods. Still, i had a ball and its only the first week after putting up feeders.
I'll let Bugsy tell ya'll the saga of Evil Rubber Ducky.
Just got finished taking a 3 hour nap and about to take a scalding hot shower.


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy Ya'll!!
> Well, the stoopid pigs apparently haven't figured out how to tell time yet. We all heard or saw pigs this weekend, but we kept running into pigs already in the foodplots or in the woods. Still, i had a ball and its only the first week after putting up feeders.
> I'll let Bugsy tell ya'll the saga of Evil Rubber Ducky.
> Just got finished taking a 3 hour nap and about to take a scalding hot shower.



hey bama!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy Ya'll!!
> Well, the stoopid pigs apparently haven't figured out how to tell time yet. We all heard or saw pigs this weekend, but we kept running into pigs already in the foodplots or in the woods. Still, i had a ball and its only the first week after putting up feeders.
> I'll let Bugsy tell ya'll the saga of Evil Rubber Ducky.
> Just got finished taking a 3 hour nap and about to take a scalding hot shower.




Sounds good bammer.....can't you just take a _SEMI_-scalding hot shower


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> hey bama!!!



Whattup, D?


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Whattup, D?



Nothing much bama.Just sitting around talking to the good folks on gon.


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I know...it makes me wanna say sumpin Kewl!!!



jus do like I do. Say lots of stuff and eventually you'll hit a goodun


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2011)

hey ya bamer and 13


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good bammer.....can't you just take a _SEMI_-scalding hot shower



yeah, i guess. I'll just use more soap. 
It was so hot out there! We need rain bad, because the pigs are staying in creek bottoms that still have water. There are dried up pig wallows everywhere. If we get some good rain, they will extend their range. Right now, they are all in big groups running together.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> jus do like I do. Say lots of stuff and eventually you'll hit a goodun



words of wisdom, brother.


----------



## Bubbette (May 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, i guess. I'll just use more soap.



Lots of soap, water, and deodorant would be a GREAT thing!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

Howdy everyone...back from DOG and it was great.   I took a bunch of pics but I have to go thru them to make sure they are suitable for viewing.


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> hey ya bamer and 13


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everyone...back from DOG and it was great.   I took a bunch of pics but I have to go thru them to make sure they are suitable for viewing.



Hi boneboy.


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

We almost got the whole crew back,Missing just a few more.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Lots of soap, water, and deodorant would be a GREAT thing!



c'mere, baby.....


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

I gotta go to the next dog so i can meet y'all.I need to put some faces on the names i know.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

Yesterday morning Bugsy texted me wanting to know what she was hearing that sounded like power tools. I just happened to have one drop on my shoulder:


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> I gotta go to the next dog so i can meet y'all.I need to put some faces on the names i know.



I'm planning on being at the GON Blast on the saturday. Usually a fair number of shortbus riders attend.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hi boneboy.



Hi there David!        I think I got too much sun...I'm still glowing!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi there David!        I think I got too much sun...I'm still glowing!



Congrats! You have two layers of skin about to slough off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> jus do like I do. Say lots of stuff and eventually you'll hit a goodun



It ain't worked fer me so far...



rhbama3 said:


> yeah, i guess. I'll just use more soap.
> It was so hot out there! We need rain bad, because the pigs are staying in creek bottoms that still have water. There are dried up pig wallows everywhere. If we get some good rain, they will extend their range. Right now, they are all in big groups running together.



More soap is good..... 



boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everyone...back from DOG and it was great.   I took a bunch of pics but I have to go thru them to make sure they are suitable for viewing.



Can't wait...considerin I didn't have nothin but a cell cam



rhbama3 said:


> c'mere, baby.....


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm planning on being at the GON Blast on the saturday. Usually a fair number of shortbus riders attend.



Im gonna go see what date that is on and see if i can attend.



boneboy96 said:


> Hi there David!        I think I got too much sun...I'm still glowing!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yesterday morning Bugsy texted me wanting to know what she was hearing that sounded like power tools. I just happened to have one drop on my shoulder:


They are still going down there? dang.
They never seemed to make their way up here thankfuly....they was all over the turkey land but not near home.


boneboy96 said:


> Hi there David!        I think I got too much sun...I'm still glowing!



Im burnt to....to much garden time without a shirt...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

I want to see some pics of that garden Cody!


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

I should be able to make that one bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yesterday morning Bugsy texted me wanting to know what she was hearing that sounded like power tools. I just happened to have one drop on my shoulder:



That pic has me totally baffled


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

A few of the pics from DOG.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

slip said:


> They are still going down there? dang.
> They never seemed to make their way up here thankfuly....they was all over the turkey land but not near home.
> 
> 
> Im burnt to....to much garden time without a shirt...


They are dying out fast down here, Slip. The last 3 weeks of turkey season was insane though. There was no way to hear a turkey over them things!


david w. said:


> I should be able to make that one bama.



good deal!
Okay, i'll be back later!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> A few of the pics from DOG.




Good pics brother BoB!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

And a few more.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

And some of the local scenery.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> And a few more.





I still have to unload Just parked in the shade, too hot when I got home, plus they were painting doors in the garage. Didn't want no bugs or nuttin gettin stuck in wet paint.

I think I may have a drink tonight too....after I get unloaded


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## bigox911 (May 29, 2011)

Plenty of good pictures Bob 

Evenin yall


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Good looking pics boneboy.


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Plenty of good pictures Bob
> 
> Evenin yall



Hello..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I still have to unload Just parked in the shade, too hot when I got home, plus they were painting doors in the garage. Didn't want no bugs or nuttin gettin stuck in wet paint.
> 
> I think I may have a drink tonight too....after I get unloaded



I unloaded and cleaned up most everything, took a shower and fed Maggie.   I may or may not bother to cook tonight...   I forgot to pull the battery out of the storage area underneath the dinette seating.  I'm going to have to open the pop-up and slide the one 1/2 out so I can remove the table underneath and get to it.     Other than that, I'm feeling like I spent a long weekend up in the mountains...had a great gathering of people and so much food...my goodness.  Kudo's go out to Matty...BBQBoss reigns supreme!      To everyone that cooked something, everything was just awesome.  And trust me...I tried about everything there was to try.     I've never had a more relaxing time with a great bunch of folks.   Special thanks go out to our gracious hosts, Sean and Donna!   Thanks you two, you have a beautiful piece of property there and I envy you.  I will have to start riding my bike up that way on weekends...the roads are perfect for biking.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Plenty of good pictures Bob
> 
> Evenin yall





david w. said:


> Good looking pics boneboy.



Thanks Lee...Glad I got to meet Meredith...you outpunted your competition there buddy!  

Thanks David...beautiful country up that way...a slice of heaven!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Plenty of good pictures Bob
> 
> Evenin yall



Evenin brother Lee!!!



boneboy96 said:


> I unloaded and cleaned up most everything, took a shower and fed Maggie.   I may or may not bother to cook tonight...   I forgot to pull the battery out of the storage area underneath the dinette seating.  I'm going to have to open the pop-up and slide the one 1/2 out so I can remove the table underneath and get to it.     Other than that, I'm feeling like I spent a long weekend up in the mountains...had a great gathering of people and so much food...my goodness.  Kudo's go out to Matty...BBQBoss reigns supreme!      To everyone that cooked something, everything was just awesome.  And trust me...I tried about everything there was to try.     I've never had a more relaxing time with a great bunch of folks.   Special thanks go out to our gracious hosts, Sean and Donna!   Thanks you two, you have a beautiful piece of property there and I envy you.  I will have to start riding my bike up that way on weekends...the roads are perfect for biking.



Couldn't have stated that any better, so I'll second it  I will have a New sigline soon though.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

Now we need to wait on Yara to post up some pics she took with her camera...everybody PM Yara and wake her up.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin brother Lee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have stated that any better, so I'll second it  I will have a New sigline soon though.



New sig-line?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> New sig-line?




Now you sound like me

Here's a couple of cell pics I took when we went to the trout stream. 

I hope Yara shows up shortly with her pics....sure was good to see her, the chirren, and Mom!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

Great pics...looks like Jared was having a blast!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

Man, that trout stream looks cold!!!
Wish we had had one to jump in last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Great pics...looks like Jared was having a blast!




He was, but look at Seans' and Hughs' boys



rhbama3 said:


> Man, that trout stream looks cold!!!
> Wish we had had one to jump in last night.



It twas chilly...


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

[/IMG]

Who is more pregnant?


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Who is more pregnant?



Deys all purty swoll up!!!


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Love the superman pose...


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)




----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> Love the superman pose...



Which one...5th from left??   He's partially responsible for the pic


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


>



 That smoke was killin me....


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait...considerin I didn't have nothin but a cell cam



The wife found my camera when we got home. It went through the full rinse wash and spin cycle. Needless to say it's deader than a door nail...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The wife found my camera when we got home. It went through the full rinse wash and spin cycle. Needless to say it's deader than a door nail...




Noooooooo....


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)




----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Which one...5th from left??   He's partially responsible for the pic


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


>




Good pics Yara.....really glad y'all made that trek....cool kids and Mom!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good pics Yara.....really glad y'all made that trek....cool kids and Mom!!!



Thank you suga', we had a great time. Kids can't wait to meet everyone at FPG.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)




----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

My beautiful mother in law


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Which one...5th from left??   He's partially responsible for the pic



Yeah, but one of Matty's kids brought him down to his level just to remind him that height means nothing compared to well placed might...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> My beautiful mother in law



I loved Troy's mom. She was a hoot, and so full of energy..


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

The camera washer, lol.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Welp...it's cooled off enough to go unload.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I loved Troy's mom. She was a hoot, and so full of energy..



Hugh, I can honestly say my mom has as good a time as any of the kids.. Wouldn't surprise me if she didn't want to come to FPG...maybe I can talk her out of a bottle of muscadine wine for everyone to sample...


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> Hugh, I can honestly say my mom has as good a time as any of the kids.. Wouldn't surprise me if she didn't want to come to FPG...maybe I can talk her out of a bottle of muscadine wine for everyone to sample...



You'd better make that a FEW bottles


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> Hugh, I can honestly say my mom has as good a time as any of the kids.. Wouldn't surprise me if she didn't want to come to FPG...maybe I can talk her out of a bottle of muscadine wine for everyone to sample...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> The camera washer, lol.



She tries..


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

Hugh giving us lessons on how to shave his wood, lol


----------



## pbradley (May 29, 2011)

I really should try to make it to one of these things some time; y'all look like you had a great time and I want to get in that water!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You'd better make that a FEW bottles



She makes it 5 gallons at a time...I think there is plenty left...she doesn't even drink it...


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

It was so dawgon hot, that Sean didn't flinch when I stuck a handful of ice down his shirt.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

Very nice pics Yara!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> Hugh, I can honestly say my mom has as good a time as any of the kids.. Wouldn't surprise me if she didn't want to come to FPG...maybe I can talk her out of a bottle of muscadine wine for everyone to sample...



Yeah Troy, bring her on down...she was fun!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2011)

Looks like yall had fun.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Very nice pics Yara!





boneboy96 said:


> Yeah Troy, bring her on down...she was fun!



TY but mama does NOT go to fpg ... that Yara is NOT for her knowing or eyes!!! Sorry folks but that's where I let my hair down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> TY but mama does NOT go to fpg ... that Yara is NOT for her knowing or eyes!!! Sorry folks but that's where I let my hair down.



You were shaking your hair out at DOG...


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were shaking your hair out at DOG...



I was letting the humidity out of my hair


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pics everyone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I was letting the humidity out of my hair


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> words of wisdom, brother.



yeah, but now yallses know my secret  



david w. said:


>



There will come a time when people will only know that a w has ever been there


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Behave or I'll send your wife to put you in the spin cycle.


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> yeah, but now yallses know my secret
> 
> 
> 
> There will come a time when people will only know that a w has ever been there



NO more 13 buddy.


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> NO more 13 buddy.



I herd dat w


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I herd dat w


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but one of Matty's kids brought him down to his level just to remind him that height means nothing compared to well placed might...




I miss a lot of good stuff at these gatherins



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She tries..








pbradley said:


> I really should try to make it to one of these things some time; y'all look like you had a great time and I want to get in that water!



Indeed sir!!! 



Nautical Son said:


> She makes it 5 gallons at a time...I think there is plenty left...she doesn't even drink it...



 Brang it Hoss!!! 



david w. said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics everyone.



10-4 David, even though I didn't have much to offer there.



Miguel Cervantes said:


>








Hankus said:


> yeah, but now yallses know my secret
> 
> 
> 
> There will come a time when people will only know that a w has ever been there



Words of wisdom


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I miss a lot of good stuff at these gatherins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hush up you!


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I miss a lot of good stuff at these gatherins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Hush up you!




I learned several things at DOG.....one of em is......Miguel will say anything he's thinkin 

triple high five bro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Starvin


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Starvin



I would offer some sauteed crab claws, scallops, grouper,and french fries, but Bubbette finished them off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I would offer some sauteed crab claws, scallops, grouper,and french fries, but Bubbette finished them off.



 It's the thought that counts 

Oh well, the veggie plate-pinto beans(wiff Tobasco), creamed corn, green beans, Vidalia onyun, mexican corn bread, and sweet tea, tweren't too bad


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

just got done watching pearl harbor on amc.Pretty good movie.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Good night folks....can't keep my eyes open


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks....can't keep my eyes open



Have a good one jeff.I think im gonna head to the same place.Good night folks and i will talk with y'all later.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks....can't keep my eyes open





david w. said:


> Have a good one jeff.I think im gonna head to the same place.Good night folks and i will talk with y'all later.


   Niters also!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks....can't keep my eyes open


Dang!!!........and you finally got one right!!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2011)

Awsome pics, Awsome Folks, Awsome times!! Thanks for sharing with us that couldn't make it!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Awsome pics, Awsome Folks, Awsome times!! Thanks for sharing with us that couldn't make it!!!


Yep!!.......Looks like good time was had by all!!.......Wish I could have made it!!.........Had to pay the hunting lease the week before, and that depleted all of our $ reserves..........Just couldn't justify the $100.00 Gas bill there, and back for one day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> TY but mama does NOT go to fpg ... that Yara is NOT for her knowing or eyes!!! Sorry folks but that's where I let my hair down.






Hmmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## slip (May 30, 2011)

Woah why we gots two dribbers going at once? almost got lost. ..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Woah why we gots two dribbers going at once? almost got lost. ..


We had three till I realized there was one posted before me!!...........Boneboy Ain't been around to close the old one out!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had three till I realized there was one posted before me!!...........Boneboy Ain't been around to close the old one out!!



I got it now!       Self moderation goes a long way...just sayin'.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2011)

morning waders


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 30, 2011)

Good Morning to all you drivelers.

Got my exercise done and wishing that it was a little cooler outside.  Thanks to all of you that posted photos of the DOG gathering.  This is a real treat for those of us that couldn't make it.  Man, what a beautiful setting.  I think that this place could become very habit forming with very little arm twisting.  Looks like a slice of heaven for sure.


----------



## jmfauver (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm planning on being at the GON Blast on the saturday. Usually a fair number of shortbus riders attend.




July 22-24...I am going on Saturday....I am hoping to get there for breakfast ...




boneboy96 said:


> A few of the pics from DOG.




keepum coming ....Great pictures Bob


----------



## jmfauver (May 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning waders





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all you drivelers.
> 
> Got my exercise done and wishing that it was a little cooler outside.  Thanks to all of you that posted photos of the DOG gathering.  This is a real treat for those of us that couldn't make it.  Man, what a beautiful setting.  I think that this place could become very habit forming with very little arm twisting.  Looks like a slice of heaven for sure.



Morning all....I finally get to sit down and do nothing for 1/2 a day at least


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Woah why we gots two dribbers going at once? almost got lost. ..



Must have been the fact that they couldn't find a thread with drivelin or wadin in the title so they thought they'd start one..


----------



## jmfauver (May 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must have been the fact that they couldn't find a thread with drivelin or wadin in the title so they thought they'd start one..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

jmfauver said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (May 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



just wait until the next time we meet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> just wait until the next time we meet


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 30, 2011)

Morning folks.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2011)

Mornin' Kim


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

guh moanin......
Mouf dwy from snorin so hawd last night. Felt good to sleep 9 hours.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin......
> Mouf dwy from snorin so hawd last night. Felt good to sleep 9 hours.



Hose yourself down Robert, before it's permanent.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Hose yourself down Robert, before it's permanent.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



What are ya loving on me for? I can't hose ya down, my arms don't reach.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!!........and you finally got one right!!



Heck yeah!!! 




Keebs said:


> Awsome pics, Awsome Folks, Awsome times!! Thanks for sharing with us that couldn't make it!!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!.......Looks like good time was had by all!!.......Wish I could have made it!!.........Had to pay the hunting lease the week before, and that depleted all of our $ reserves..........Just couldn't justify the $100.00 Gas bill there, and back for one day



Yep...we missed y'all!!! 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm . . .







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must have been the fact that they couldn't find a thread with drivelin or wadin in the title so they thought they'd start one..









Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.



Moanin Mr Gadget...



YaraG. said:


> Mornin' Kim



Mornin Shutterbug!!



rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin......
> Mouf dwy from snorin so hawd last night. Felt good to sleep 9 hours.



I kinda feel like you, when you were doin all the upgradin round the house, they've got 2 bedrooms tore up with painting and stuff. I wound up sleepin on da couch, so my daughter could sleep with Momma....gotta major crick in the neck. 

I slept better @ DOG


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' handsome


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm . . .



What are ya dancing fir over there? Does this mean fpg will be at your place again this year?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin' handsome



That's one sweet little girl you've got Yara....she was watchin out for Jared and giving me updates.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's one sweet little girl you've got Yara....she was watchin out for Jared and giving me updates.



Thank you sweetie, she's a natural mama hen. She came over once or twice to let me know he was to close to the fire. She didn't want to see him get hurt.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Thank you sweetie, she's a natural mama hen. She came over once or twice to let me know he was to close to the fire. She didn't want to see him get hurt.



Ahhh..so we had a mini version of Keebs huh??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh..so we had a mini version of Keebs huh??



oohh lawd.......


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh..so we had a mini version of Keebs huh??



Sarah will let you know whats on her mind, whether ya want to hear it or not. If you're being rude, she will let you know and give you the mama look. If your chewing with your mouth  open, she will ask you if you come from a barn and which one. If you're being rude to your parent, she will stop you in your tracks, to let you know that you are the child not the other way around. She also has no censor button like her mama.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oohh lawd.......



see sigline...same applies 



YaraG. said:


> Sarah will let you know whats on her mind, whether ya want to hear it or not. If you're being rude, she will let you know and give you the mama look. If your chewing with your mouth  open, she will ask you if you come from a barn and which one. If you're being rude to your parent, she will stop you in your tracks, to let you know that you are the child not the other way around. She also has no censor button like her mama.



Wonderful child...she is!!! She stole my heart!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> see sigline...same applies
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful child...she is!!! She stole my heart!!!



You can't have her, she's mine.

Now who's making coffee and do you deliver?


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2011)

Alright, pics posted. Kid is still passed out.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6029465#post6029465


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> You can't have her, she's mine.
> 
> Now who's making coffee and do you deliver?



Can't say that I blame ya there!!

Gobbleinwoods would probably be your best bet, at least on makin it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Alright, pics posted. Kid is still passed out.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6029465#post6029465


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Alright, pics posted. Kid is still passed out.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6029465#post6029465


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Alright, pics posted. Kid is still passed out.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6029465#post6029465



Good for ERD!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

All right what's erybody doin today?? 

Looks like I'm gonna be rehangin doors, replacing a toilet seat, restoring bedrooms back to their normal settings....

Maybe I'll find time to trow sumpin on da grill!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All right what's erybody doin today??
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be rehangin doors, replacing a toilet seat, restoring bedrooms back to their normal settings....
> 
> Maybe I'll find time to trow sumpin on da grill!!!



cookin' me a hamburger for breakfast right now. Got a "honey do list" a mile long that i will try to avoid completing. May take me all day to not complete it.


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All right what's erybody doin today??
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be rehangin doors, replacing a toilet seat, restoring bedrooms back to their normal settings....
> 
> Maybe I'll find time to trow sumpin on da grill!!!



Haven't got much today.I did all of my stuff yesterday.


----------



## jmfauver (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All right what's erybody doin today??
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be rehangin doors, replacing a toilet seat, restoring bedrooms back to their normal settings....
> 
> Maybe I'll find time to trow sumpin on da grill!!!



I ain't doing nothing...I get 1/2 day off and I am gonna enjoy it...Wife is mad cause it was her Birthday yesterday and I got to 18 hrs at work...so I got 30 hrs out of 40 for the week,whats the chances they let me stop at 40


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> cookin' me a hamburger for breakfast right now. Got a "honey do list" a mile long that i will try to avoid completing. May take me all day to not complete it.



Now that was inspirational.....



david w. said:


> Haven't got much today.I did all of my stuff yesterday.



Do some more!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I ain't doing nothing...I get 1/2 day off and I am gonna enjoy it...Wife is mad cause it was her Birthday yesterday and I got to 18 hrs at work...so I got 30 hrs out of 40 for the week,whats the chances they let me stop at 40



Thanks for all the motivational comments y'all


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Go jeff go...YOu can do it..You can do it all night long..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> Go jeff go...YOu can do it..You can do it all night long..



No...it was ALLLLL DAYYYY LONGGGG!!!  But now I got a crick in my neck....


----------



## jmfauver (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for all the motivational comments y'all



Your welcome...


----------



## jmfauver (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No...it was ALLLLL DAYYYY LONGGGG!!!  But now I got a crick in my neck....



Get a massage before starting any work...If no one is available then you can't work


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No...it was ALLLLL DAYYYY LONGGGG!!!  But now I got a crick in my neck....



op2:


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Get a massage before starting any work...If no one is available then you can't work



DUDE.....Brilliant!!!



david w. said:


> op2:


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

I think im gonna cook me some tator bombs for supper.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> I think im gonna cook me some tator bombs for supper.


What is tator bombs??? 

Happy Memorial Day Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What is tator bombs???
> 
> Happy Memorial Day Folks!








Explodin taters maybe


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What is tator bombs???
> 
> Happy Memorial Day Folks!



Takes to long to explain.Ill take some pics when im done and just show you.


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Cut the center out of a tator and fill it with what ever you want.bacon,ham,sausage exc.Put the core back in and wrap it with bacon and then throw it on the grill.Cut it in half and throw some sourcream and chives on it.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Explodin taters maybe






david w. said:


> Cut the center out of a tator and fill it with what ever you want.bacon,ham,sausage exc.Put the core back in and wrap it with bacon and then throw it on the grill.Cut it in half and throw some sourcream and chives on it.


 sounds different!  Do you precook it to core it??


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sounds different!  Do you precook it to core it??



Nope,You just core it out before and stuff whatever you want and then just wrap it in tin foil and cook it.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All right what's erybody doin today??
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be rehangin doors, replacing a toilet seat, restoring bedrooms back to their normal settings....
> 
> Maybe I'll find time to trow sumpin on da grill!!!


Make sure to wash your hands real good before grilling!  


rhbama3 said:


> cookin' me a hamburger for breakfast right now. Got a "honey do list" a mile long that i will try to avoid completing. May take me all day to not complete it.


  


jmfauver said:


> I ain't doing nothing...I get 1/2 day off and I am gonna enjoy it...Wife is mad cause it was her Birthday yesterday and I got to 18 hrs at work...so I got 30 hrs out of 40 for the week,whats the chances they let me stop at 40



My wife's birffday today and my daughter is leaving back to school later this afternoon.  I'll be eating out mid afternoon and than back to the tast of retriving the battery from the pop-up without having to fully set it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Make sure to wash your hands real good before grilling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  

grillin and killin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

High!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!


Gidday


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Im finally putting faces with names on facebook.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

What is the deal today?
Daughters new phone won't work, other daughter says her car aint running right, and now our puter modem won't transfer data. Having to use Bubbettes mi-fi and its not fast at all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im finally putting faces with names on facebook.





Pookie's in his avatar . . .


----------



## slip (May 30, 2011)

Dang sun burn is driving me crazy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang sun burn is driving me crazy.






Aloe is yo friend!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie's in his avatar . . .


Yeah, that was a lousy picture. I don't know what ya'll see in FB. Hard to navigate, buncha junk spam all over the pages, and i still get tons of snowball fight request from my nephew. 


slip said:


> Dang sun burn is driving me crazy.


Get you a sombrero!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, that was a lousy picture. I don't know what ya'll see in FB. Hard to navigate, buncha junk spam all over the pages, and i still get tons of snowball fight request from my nephew.
> 
> Get you a sombrero!






I enjoy stawkin Bubbette on FB!!


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, that was a lousy picture. I don't know what ya'll see in FB. Hard to navigate, buncha junk spam all over the pages, and i still get tons of snowball fight request from my nephew.
> 
> Get you a sombrero!



I'm still trying to figure out how to work it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I enjoy stawkin Bubbette on FB!!


i know....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to work it.



good luck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i know....






Whaaaaaaaaa????


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good luck!



There's stuff popping up everywhere.I don't know if i click on it or run away from it.


----------



## pbradley (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> cookin' me a hamburger for breakfast right now. Got a "honey do list" a mile long that i will try to avoid completing. May take me all day to not complete it.



Funny thing about us single guys: no "honey" - no "to do list."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

Pookie just cussed me on FB!!!


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie just cussed me on FB!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

david w. said:


>






He did too!!  I was just lookin for his wife . . .


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

epic beard man!


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He did too!!  I was just lookin for his wife . . .



He being over protected!Quack is just stawkin...


----------



## Dutch (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All right what's erybody doin today??
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be rehangin doors, replacing a toilet seat, restoring bedrooms back to their normal settings....
> 
> Maybe I'll find time to trow sumpin on da grill!!!



Getting drunk...to kill the memories.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Getting drunk...to kill the memories.





Take care bro, and thanks for your dedicated service.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Getting drunk...to kill the memories.



 I hope you achieve the desired effect, sir!!!


----------



## Dutch (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope you achieve the desired effect, sir!!!



Im about halfway there....Yeungling Black and Tan.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!



Not yet!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Gidday



ey mate!! 



slip said:


> Dang sun burn is driving me crazy.




Go back out and finish it....Tan don't drive ya crazy



pbradley said:


> Funny thing about us single guys: no "honey" - no "to do list."



Oh really  Technically, yes!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie just cussed me on FB!!!



  What'd he say, "dagnabbit"?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

Okay, i added my take on our weekend hog slaying to Bugsy's thread in the hog forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i added my take on our weekend hog slaying to Bugsy's thread in the hog forum.






Annnnnnnnd, you called me a wordy dird on FB and don't think I ain't tellin Helen . . .


Hmphhhh, stomps foot and walks out like Slip . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Im about halfway there....Yeungling Black and Tan.



I got all the doors hung, the hardware, outlet and switch plates....not gonna be too far behind ya now


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnnd, you called me a wordy dird on FB and don't think I ain't tellin Helen . . .
> 
> 
> Hmphhhh, stomps foot and walks out like Slip . . .



Didya have ya hand on ya hip???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Didya have ya hand on ya hip???






Both!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Both!!!



Idjit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit.





Pot meat . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

Where's all the drivelin waders at?


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's all the drivelin waders at?






If they were up your....


Got to be nice to us vets today schmuck!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Both!!!



 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's all the drivelin waders at?



Might be wadin somewhere...been a little slow round here today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

Otis said:


> If they were up your....
> 
> 
> Got to be nice to us vets today schmuck!



I'm workin today, thanks to your Daddy President that you voted for. Gotta keep these Gooberment projects going you know.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

I'm still playin with movin furniture back, but on the downhill run now!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 30, 2011)

to help those that are only halfway high


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> to help those that are only halfway high



Quack has a nanner sling in that pattern.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack has a nanner sling in that pattern.




Oh snap,it'd look like it was movin all the time


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's all the drivelin waders at?


Had to make a run to the beer Stoe


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm workin today, thanks to your Daddy President that you voted for. Gotta keep these Gooberment projects going you know.





working as in out campaigning for yo daddy Big O or working on how to spend all those free handouts?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

Otis said:


> working as in out campaigning for yo daddy Big O or working on how to spend all those free handouts?



Working as building more dorms for his people at Albany State...


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Dumb neighbors with their big high dollar stupid smoker.The wind keeps blowing the smell down here...


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 30, 2011)

Jeff-  what "caint i help"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> Dumb neighbors with their big high dollar stupid smoker.The wind keeps blowing the smell down here...



You would have hated it at DOG III then....


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You would have hated it at DOG III then....



Its only bad when your very,very hungry...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

jamaican jerk chicken legs, sauteed squash and onions, baby lima's with bacon and biscuits. House is a wreck, but i'm gonna eat good!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2011)

apple sauce and M&Ms ......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> to help those that are only halfway high



Too late



Jeff Raines said:


> Oh snap,it'd look like it was movin all the time







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had to make a run to the beer Stoe



 I got's to drank some to make room for more!!! Dang...that sounded like sumpin Hankus would say



BBQBOSS said:


> Jeff-  what "caint i help"?



Bein da BBQBOSS!!! 



david w. said:


> Its only bad when your very,very hungry...



You'd stay hawngry when The BOSSMAN's around!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

slip said:


> apple sauce and M&Ms ......



slim pickings or needing a sugar rush?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> jamaican jerk chicken legs, sauteed squash and onions, baby lima's with bacon and biscuits. House is a wreck, but i'm gonna eat good!



Duuuude!!! 



slip said:


> apple sauce and M&Ms ......



What a combo 

Cookin Turkey burgers on the grill a little later, when/if it cools down


----------



## slip (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> slim pickings or needing a sugar rush?



Just to lazy to make anything better


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

One more piece to move, a desk, down a flight of stairs....prolly be the one that finally does me in


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Man one of those jetskis sound nice right about now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> Man one of those jetskis sound nice right about now.



Yep...or a trout stream.


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...or a trout stream.



That will work even better,Get cooled off and fish at the same time.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C....the inchworm vid....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Jeff C....the inchworm vid....




!!!


----------



## Bubbette (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> cookin' me a hamburger for breakfast right now. Got a "honey do list" a mile long that i will try to avoid completing. May take me all day to not complete it.



Yep, took all day but you didn't do nuffin'!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 30, 2011)

Howdy drivelers. Made it back from the weekend visit to North Carolina. Glad to be back home in Jawja. 

I ate good up there....they don't do BBQ perzactly like us home folks do ...but it ain't bad either.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Yep, took all day but you didn't do nuffin'!



It was tough, but i did manage to put together a feeder, watch two war movies, take two naps, and now i'm cooking supper. How much more can a man do?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by rhbama3 
cookin' me a hamburger for breakfast right now. Got a "honey do list" a mile long that i will try to avoid completing. May take me all day to *NOT* complete it. 



Bubbette said:


> Yep, took all day but you didn't do nuffin'!




I think that was the point  





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy drivelers. Made it back from the weekend visit to North Carolina. Glad to be back home in Jawja.
> 
> I ate good up there....they don't do BBQ perzactly like us home folks do ...but it ain't bad either.



I prolly wouldn't turn my nose up to it, but I know what you mean!!! WB Sterlo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2011)

Ugh. Well the weekend was exciting and wonderful but man oh man I'm in sinus hades.  

The lymph nodes in my neck are so swollen I can't hardly turn my head. Two antihistimines and my nose just won't stop itching.  I'd give up a few bows right now for one Celestone injection.  

On another note, big thanks to Wobbert-Woo!  and Bubbette for their always terrific hospitality this weekend.  I only got to touch one piggy nose all weekend but I was in puppy-nose touching Heaven.     
EvilRubberDucky was quite proud when his teacher came by and picked up some stinky boar meat.  He can't wait to do it again!


----------



## bigox911 (May 30, 2011)

Is the beree coled in here tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Is the beree coled in here tonight?



At this point does it matter?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It was tough, but i did manage to put together a feeder, watch two war movies, take two naps, and now i'm cooking supper. How much more can a man do?



Livin da life..


----------



## Bubbette (May 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ugh. Well the weekend was exciting and wonderful but man oh man I'm in sinus hades.
> 
> The lymph nodes in my neck are so swollen I can't hardly turn my head. Two antihistimines and my nose just won't stop itching.  I'd give up a few bows right now for one Celestone injection.
> 
> ...



You should be happy. You even got to touch Woo Woo's nose. Maybe after 2 years he's finally remembering you.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ugh. Well the weekend was exciting and wonderful but man oh man I'm in sinus hades.
> 
> The lymph nodes in my neck are so swollen I can't hardly turn my head. Two antihistimines and my nose just won't stop itching.  I'd give up a few bows right now for one Celestone injection.
> 
> ...


Aw, Bugsy.... What drug have we gotta get you to get over that mess? 
I hope ya'll told the teacher to cook it right away before it loses its flavor.


----------



## Brassman (May 30, 2011)

Veterans were remembered, guns were fired, the BBQ and beer is gone, and all the toasts were made.  What a wonderful Memorial Day.  Hope everyone had a good one.


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> You should be happy. You even got to touch Woo Woo's nose. Maybe after 2 years he's finally remembering you.



Yep and I'm not the one who made him pee all over the floor.    

Love me some WooWoo but nothing compares to Sammie and Sophie smoochers.  




rhbama3 said:


> Aw, Bugsy.... What drug have we gotta get you to get over that mess?
> I hope ya'll told the teacher to cook it right away before it loses its flavor.



I'm pretty sure the Doc will figure something out tomorrow.  Just tried to do a hydrogen-peroxide/saline sinus wash and after all the preparations, my Water-Pick Sinusense is dead.   

Just remind me to either hang WAY back or be first from now on in the 4-wheeler formation while running through dry red clay and sand please.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2011)

Brassman said:


> Veterans were remembered, guns were fired, the BBQ and beer is gone, and all the toasts were made.  What a wonderful Memorial Day.  Hope everyone had a good one.


Had pretty good one Brass..........Didn't do much more than was required to maintain a certain level of hygiene, and prevent starvation!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had pretty good one Brass..........Didn't do much more than was required to maintain a certain level of hygiene, and prevent starvation!!




Lawd have mercy....talk about sigline material


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had pretty good one Brass..........Didn't do much more than was required to maintain a certain level of hygiene, and prevent starvation!!





Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy....talk about sigline material


I was beginning to wonder if I was going to have to take another shower!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was beginning to wonder if I was going to have to take another shower!!




Nah...I'm used to it already


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2011)

sorry guys and gals,
we are having puter issues tonight. Its taking minutes for a page to load so i'm giving up. See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah...I'm used to it already


At one point I couldn't take it anymore!!



rhbama3 said:


> sorry guys and gals,
> we are having puter issues tonight. Its taking minutes for a page to load so i'm giving up. See ya'll tomorrow!


G'night Bama!!........Got to head back in to the.........I'm trying to think of words to describe!!.........Can't think of any I can use here!!

Goodnight folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry guys and gals,
> we are having puter issues tonight. Its taking minutes for a page to load so i'm giving up. See ya'll tomorrow!



Night bama....

Yep...mine is taking forever also. It's about that time, I reckon. 

Good night folks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> At one point I couldn't take it anymore!!
> 
> G'night Bama!!........Got to head back in to the.........I'm trying to think of words to describe!!.........Can't think of any I can use here!!
> 
> Goodnight folks!!



Good night stanky!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Good morning all yee dog going creek wading drivelling sniveling folks!


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

morning folks....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee dog going creek wading drivelling sniveling folks!





jmfauver said:


> morning folks....




GOOD MORNING to both of you.  I hope that all of the other creek wading, driveling, sniveling, coffee drinking outstanding members here have a "cool" and productive day.  OK folks, just keeping thinking SNOW, SNOW, SNOW.  That should fool your brain and make things a little cooler for you today.


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING to both of you.  I hope that all of the other creek wading, driveling, sniveling, coffee drinking outstanding members here have a "cool" and productive day.  OK folks, just keeping thinking SNOW, SNOW, SNOW.  That should fool your brain and make things a little cooler for you today.



It will be a good day to stay in the server room ( 46 degrees)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It will be a good day to stay in the server room ( 46 degrees)



can I be a day time apprentice? 

morning all you waders


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can I be a day time apprentice?
> 
> morning all you waders




If they don't arrest you when you try to enter,then Yes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> If they don't arrest you when you try to enter,then Yes



Just how picky can they be?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It will be a good day to stay in the server room ( 46 degrees)



Mike, is that server room big enough for me too????  That is one good aspect of the electronics and the need for keeping them as cool as possible.  Kind of reminds me of being inside the cooling area of the natural gas pilot plant over at SCE&G in Beech Island about 15 years ago.  I went into that area for an inspection and I didn't want to leave as it was about 95 degrees outside and felt like about 50 inside of the contained area with a continuous vacuum of high volume air being pulled through.  Of course, I have been on the other end of the spectrum where I was inside an enclosed system pulling off of a kiln and it was about 250-300 degrees in it.  It burned the soles of my feet right through my boots and it began to melt my nylon windbreaker one day.  You couldn't stay inside but a very short period of time each time.  By the way, cans of WD-40 will explode at higher temps, don't ask me how I know!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just how picky can they be?



Real picky



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mike, is that server room big enough for me too????  That is one good aspect of the electronics and the need for keeping them as cool as possible.  Kind of reminds me of being inside the cooling area of the natural gas pilot plant over at SCE&G in Beech Island about 15 years ago.  I went into that area for an inspection and I didn't want to leave as it was about 95 degrees outside and felt like about 50 inside of the contained area with a continuous vacuum of high volume air being pulled through.  Of course, I have been on the other end of the spectrum where I was inside an enclosed system pulling off of a kiln and it was about 250-300 degrees in it.  It burned the soles of my feet right through my boots and it began to melt my nylon windbreaker one day.  You couldn't stay inside but a very short period of time each time.  By the way, cans of WD-40 will explode at higher temps, don't ask me how I know!!!




There is room,but as previously stated,if they don't arrest you when you try to enter come on down


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Real picky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When do they take a break?


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When do they take a break?



They don't


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2011)

Mike,
Would my impending arrest be something like.............impersonating a military person, having grenades, having possibly night vision weaponry, having a stolen firearm with a silencer accessory, and lastly being stupid enough to think that I could fool everyone into believing that I was still in the military.   

If all of the above is true, well I guess that I better get out my little "Honeywell" fan and enjoy the coolness of it instead of taking the chance of an imminent arrest while being lulled to sleep at 46 degrees in the confines of the electronics cooler room.  


I decided to look at my photos from my Alaska trip and just seeing the snow covered mountains, glaciers, eagles, whales, sea lions, salmon etc. just makes it feel cooler already.


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mike,
> Would my impending arrest be something like.............impersonating a military person, having grenades, having possibly night vision weaponry, having a stolen firearm with a silencer accessory, and lastly being stupid enough to think that I could fool everyone into believing that I was still in the military.
> 
> If all of the above is true, well I guess that I better get out my little "Honeywell" fan and enjoy the coolness of it instead of taking the chance of an imminent arrest while being lulled to sleep at 46 degrees in the confines of the electronics cooler room.
> ...



That and the fact you don't have the right badge


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 31, 2011)

Mornin..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Mornin' All...


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING to both of you.  I hope that all of the other creek wading, driveling, sniveling, coffee drinking outstanding members here have a "cool" and productive day.  OK folks, just keeping thinking SNOW, SNOW, SNOW.  That should fool your brain and make things a little cooler for you today.


I'm trying, I'M TRYING~~~~~~nope, it ain't workin!



jmfauver said:


> It will be a good day to stay in the server room ( 46 degrees)


I wonder if I close my office door and shut the shades if I can get it down like that here............... hhhhmmmmm...............


gobbleinwoods said:


> can I be a day time apprentice?
> 
> morning all you waders


 Mornin Gobbler!



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin..


 Hi!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' All...


 Heellllooooo der!


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm trying, I'M TRYING~~~~~~nope, it ain't workin!
> 
> 
> I wonder if I close my office door and shut the shades if I can get it down like that here............... hhhhmmmmm...............
> ...



Worth a try



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin..



Morning



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' All...



Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee dog going creek wading drivelling sniveling folks!



Mernin dude...



jmfauver said:


> morning folks....



Wassup workaholic!!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING to both of you.  I hope that all of the other creek wading, driveling, sniveling, coffee drinking outstanding members here have a "cool" and productive day.  OK folks, just keeping thinking SNOW, SNOW, SNOW.  That should fool your brain and make things a little cooler for you today.




I'd take RAIN RAIN RAIN for now....OR....just CLOUDS

Morning EE444!!



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin..



Yeah  Mornin...



Keebs said:


> Heellllooooo der!




Mmhmm...


----------



## bigox911 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>



How you is, Lee?


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working what else ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

good morning, Babes and Bro's!
sigh.... day one of a call week. Just hope the the fickle finger of fate doesn't hurt me too bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Working what else ...







rhbama3 said:


> good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> sigh.... day one of a call week. Just hope the the fickle finger of fate doesn't hurt me too bad.




Mornin Wob 

Maybe it'll be slowww!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 31, 2011)

It is Tuesday


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> sigh.... day one of a call week. Just hope the the fickle finger of fate doesn't hurt me too bad.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is Tuesday


 The calendar says TUESDAY but my body says it's Monday!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The calendar says TUESDAY but my body says it's Monday!



Bad Body


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bad Body


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bad Body





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is Tuesday



 I owe you a Dinner sometime in the future!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 31, 2011)

Is it friday yet???  


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is it friday yet???  


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is it friday yet???  



Needs to be!!

I owe you dinner too!!!

Actually BoneBoy also...between the three of y'all, I only ate 1/2 of my food supply


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Merry christmas folks......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Merry christmas folks......



Happy New Year!!!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy New Year!!!



Party at jeffs house...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I owe you a Dinner sometime in the future!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Is it friday yet???  





david w. said:


> Party at jeffs house...


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Merry christmas folks......





Jeff C. said:


> Happy New Year!!!





david w. said:


> Party at jeffs house...





threeleggedpigmy said:


>


Sweet Baby Jesus, the nut house runneth over!!
PARTY ON DUDE'S!!!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Ello mate.



Keebs said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus, the nut house runneth over!!
> PARTY ON DUDE'S!!!



You can come too.All nuts are welcomed..


----------



## bigox911 (May 31, 2011)

What time are we supposed to be there, Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Party at jeffs house...





threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Keebs said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus, the nut house runneth over!!
> PARTY ON DUDE'S!!!






*Yeah...C'MON !!!*


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

so...... theres gonna be a christmas party at Jeff's house that last thru New Year's and fruitcake and nuts will be served?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> What time are we supposed to be there, Jeff



Anytime between now and before it ends...


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> so...... theres gonna be a christmas party at Jeff's house that last thru New Year's and fruitcake and nuts will be served?






Jeff C. said:


> Anytime between now and before it ends...


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Ello mate.
> 
> 
> 
> You can come too.All nuts are welcomed..


 dUH,  Who ya think's drivin da bus there?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> so...... theres gonna be a christmas party at Jeff's house that last thru New Year's and fruitcake and nuts will be served?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> so...... theres gonna be a christmas party at Jeff's house that last thru New Year's and fruitcake and nuts will be served?



You got it bama...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> sigh.... day one of a call week. Just hope the the fickle finger of fate doesn't hurt me too bad.



Shouldn't...J-man ain't no where near ya!        Although Hugh might be looking over his shoulder a while after this last weekend!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Party at Jeff's?        I am so there!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dUH,  Who ya think's drivin da bus there?!?!?



I call back seat!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Shouldn't...J-man ain't no where near ya!        Although Hugh might be looking over his shoulder a while after this last weekend!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Party at Jeff's?        I am so there!



Bring the keg..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

off to work, see ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Shouldn't...J-man ain't no where near ya!        Although Hugh might be looking over his shoulder a while after this last weekend!





 Did he get Hugh??? I didn't hear anything about it 



boneboy96 said:


> Party at Jeff's?        I am so there!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off to work, see ya'll later!



Later bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off to work, see ya'll later!



10-4...keep it flowin, bama!!!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

The only thing we are missing is the NEKKID man with his cheekin mask...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> sigh.... day one of a call week. Just hope the the fickle finger of fate doesn't hurt me too bad.





david w. said:


> The only thing we are missing is the NEKKID man with his cheekin mask...



Yup...quite the crowd this morning...well I gota head off to work.  Later peeps!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off to work, see ya'll later!


 Later Bubba!



david w. said:


> The only thing we are missing is the NEKKID man with his cheekin mask...


 which one, they all take turns...............


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup...quite the crowd this morning...well I gota head off to work.  Later peeps!



Later boneboy.


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Later Bubba!
> 
> 
> which one, they all take turns...............



Im staying around keebs...


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup...quite the crowd this morning...well I gota head off to work.  Later peeps!


 Later BB!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im staying around keebs...


 won't do ya no good...............


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> won't do ya no good...............



You wear the CHEEKEN mask too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> The only thing we are missing is the NEKKID man with his cheekin mask...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Found him.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> You wear the CHEEKEN mask too?


 mehbe..........


Hooked On Quack said:


>





david w. said:


> Found him.


 He was watching you the whole time!! ~~sheesh~~yourookies~~


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mehbe..........
> 
> 
> 
> He was watching you the whole time!! ~~sheesh~~yourookies~~



Hey!Let me roll with it idgit..


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey, I know I'ma idgit..


  
Where's Mudslinger????


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where's Mudslinger????



grrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)

BAMHey ya'll What up


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> BAMHey ya'll What up



what's fer lunch???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> what's fer lunch???



I dunno I got to stay at work and man the smoker. No lunch break for me today. Maybe  a  chili dog and coke.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> grrrrrrrrrrr!!!





mudracing101 said:


> BAMHey ya'll What up


 Heeyyy, there you are!



mudracing101 said:


> I dunno I got to stay at work and man the smoker. No lunch break for me today. Maybe  a  chili dog and coke.


You runnin da smoker but you ain't gettin nuttin but a dog & coke?!!??  What ya smokin?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>










david w. said:


> Found him.



You don't find Quack....



mudracing101 said:


> I dunno I got to stay at work and man the smoker. No lunch break for me today. Maybe  a  chili dog and coke.





Keebs said:


> Heeyyy, there you are!
> 
> 
> You runnin da smoker but you ain't gettin nuttin but a dog & coke?!!??  What ya smokin?!?!




 Yeah...what she said!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeyyy, there you are!
> 
> 
> You runnin da smoker but you ain't gettin nuttin but a dog & coke?!!??  What ya smokin?!?!



Yeah boss is cookin ribs for some body , aint even sure who, so that means i am cooking ribs for some body. Oh well could be worse and i dont mind. I was in your neck of the woods Sat.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Leftover Chicken sauce piquant fro DOG !!! cept I'mon jack it up with some mo jalapenos kept it on the lowdown for those that may not be able to tolerate it


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah boss is cookin ribs for some body , aint even sure who, so that means i am cooking ribs for some body. Oh well could be worse and i dont mind. I was in your neck of the woods Sat.


 I didn't hear ya...............



Jeff C. said:


> Leftover Chicken sauce piquant fro DOG !!! cept I'mon jack it up with some mo jalapenos kept it on the lowdown for those that may not be able to tolerate it


you gonna pay fer dem jalapenos!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I didn't hear ya...............



I dont see how not , i came thru rebecca and went to this side of abbeville by owensboro and had a mud  race sat. night.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont see how not , i came thru rebecca and went to this side of abbeville by owensboro and had a mud  race sat. night.


 shoulda called & gave me a heads up...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrr, washing machine is tore up...


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, washing machine is tore up...


 you got an outdoor one, what's the problem??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, washing machine is tore up...



How , you married right?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you got an outdoor one, what's the problem??










mudracing101 said:


> How , you married right?


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Don't tell me, you tried over loading it like I did last night,  right?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, washing machine is tore up...




What did you do to yourself now?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

I made you guys a pot of hot kool-aid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What did you do to yourself now?






I dunno??  Shaft on the agitator seems to be locked down??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno??  Shaft on the agitator seems to be locked down??















Reckon it's stuck in the spin cycle???


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Gone to do my bike ride.Talk with you folks later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon it's stuck in the spin cycle???






Probably . . .




Looks a trip to Sears . . .


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Probably . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



front loader...that is all I am saying


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> front loader...that is all I am saying






Less trouble???  With Dawn's hair business "we" wash ALOT of clothes/towels.


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less trouble???  With Dawn's hair business "we" wash ALOT of clothes/towels.



They use less water ( detergent costs more),but they are also easier to load and unload....We do an average amount of laundry for us and they do just fine,had ours since we moved here...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> They use less water ( detergent costs more),but they are also easier to load and unload....We do an average amount of laundry for us and they do just fine,had ours since we moved here...



What's the difference in the detergent??


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the difference in the detergent??



front loaders use the HE( High Efficiency) detergent, if you get one make sure you leave the door open slightly to allow the inside to dry out...They also make a special cleaner you use every six months or so to ensure no mold builds up...How old is the old one?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> front loaders use the HE( High Efficiency) detergent, if you get one make sure you leave the door open slightly to allow the inside to dry out...They also make a special cleaner you use every six months or so to ensure no mold builds up...How old is the old one?





We think it's around 10 yrs old.


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We think it's around 10 yrs old.



check and see if you are getting power to the motor ( if you want to play with electricity)...It may just be a timer,which is only around $100 ....most units should last 15-25 years unless you have some really hard water....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> check and see if you are getting power to the motor ( if you want to play with electricity)...It may just be a timer,which is only around $100 ....most units should last 15-25 years unless you have some really hard water....





That wouldn't make the agitator lock down??  We HAD some REALLY hard water until a month ago and installed a salt water softner system.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We think it's around 10 yrs old.



My dishwasher is alot older than that, but she does a good job, and can cook


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That wouldn't make the agitator lock down??  We HAD some REALLY hard water until a month ago and installed a salt water softner system.



The timer if it does not send power to the motor will lock the motor,my bet though would be a motor due to the hard water...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> The timer if it does not send power to the motor will lock the motor,my bet though would be a motor due to the hard water...





Thanks Mike, gonna go ahead and buy a new one.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Mike, gonna go ahead and buy a new one.



Always sumpin...ain't it!!!

It is around here anyway...


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Mike, gonna go ahead and buy a new one.





Jeff C. said:


> Always sumpin...ain't it!!!
> 
> It is around here anyway...



They just don't build them like they used to....My Mom's unit is almost 30 yrs old right now...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Always sumpin...ain't it!!!
> 
> It is around here anyway...







Just in the last month, computer gets hit by lightning ($260) (yes it's plugged into a surge protector) Polaris (automatic pool vacuum cleane)(get's hit by lightning ($600), irrigation system gets hit by lightning, ($80)  water softner system installed ($700) and my Jeep is STILL in the shop, and the timing belt on my work car broke and is in the shop . . .



It's great being me and Pookie!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Did he get Hugh??? I didn't hear anything about it


There were a few things you probably didn't hear about...   Just trying to keep the peace!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just in the last month, computer gets hit by lightning ($260) (yes it's plugged into a surge protector) Polaris (automatic pool vacuum cleane)(get's hit by lightning ($600), irrigation system gets hit by lightning, ($80)  water softner system installed ($700) and my Jeep is STILL in the shop, and the timing belt on my work car broke and is in the shop . . .
> 
> 
> 
> It's great being me and Pookie!!




Well y'all can add me to that list



boneboy96 said:


> There were a few things you probably didn't hear about...   Just trying to keep the peace!



Pm me if necessary....I really need to know this stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well y'all can add me to that list
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me if necessary....I really need to know this stuff



Didn't get me. I stayed clinched so tight when he was around he would have broke his thumbs trying...


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't get me. I stayed clinched so tight when he was around he would have broke his thumbs trying...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Somebody bumped the gear shift in this place. It's down in granny gear...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Its been slow here lately miguel,Thats for sure.


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Its been slow here lately miguel,Thats for sure.



Thats cause most were at DOG all weekend....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Thats cause most were at DOG all weekend....



Ummm, that was two days ago. I guess most of em' have beer lag...


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, that was two days ago. I guess most of em' have beer lag...


And drainbamage too!


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, that was two days ago. I guess most of em' have beer lag...



With that crew I would not doubt it......now have you seen my bottle opener?


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> With that crew I would not doubt it......now have you seen my bottle opener?


 BigOx? Yeah, he was here a little bit ago..............


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Their hanging out with the cool crew now...


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BigOx? Yeah, he was here a little bit ago..............



More then just BigOx....I think there were others who were wadin into the creek a little deep at that get to gether...


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Their hanging out with the cool crew now...



At least we got rid of what's his name while they were gone


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> More then just BigOx....I think there were others who were wadin into the creek a little deep at that get to gether...


You specifically asked for the bottle opener, I promise you, BigOx can open any bottle you hand him........... capeesh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> More then just BigOx....I think there were others who were wadin into the creek a little deep at that get to gether...



The creek was very cool and comforting this weekend.



jmfauver said:


> At least we got rid of what's his name while they were gone


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> At least we got rid of what's his name while they were gone


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Now that i think about it,It didn't start to get quiet here until that david w. guy started talking in here......


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Now that i think about it,It didn't start to get quiet here until that david w. guy started talking in here......


 I thought his name was Joe................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Now that i think about it,It didn't start to get quiet here until that david w. guy started talking in here......



Who?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought his name was Joe................



Grrrrr!!!

Not you...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who?



you know,The weird one...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> you know,The weird one...



Ohhhh, the introvert that is skeered of coming out and meeting new people...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhh, the introvert that is skeered of coming out and meeting new people...



Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2011)

alright, i'm out ya'll , peace


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhh, the one that is skeered of coming out ...


skeered around THIS bunch???


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> alright, i'm out ya'll , peace


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> skeered around THIS bunch???



you scare me the most...Or Would it be that lady you work with?


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> alright, i'm out ya'll , peace






david w. said:


> you scare me the most...Or Would it be that lady you work with?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey!



Hey Bro'!!! When did you get here???


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> alright, i'm out ya'll , peace


 Dang, it IS time ain't it?!?!?


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You specifically asked for the bottle opener, I promise you, BigOx can open any bottle you hand him........... capeesh?



So can I until I can't stand up then I need a bottle opener...Oh it was a joke and you know it




Miguel Cervantes said:


> The creek was very cool and comforting this weekend.





david w. said:


>



The guy who wanted the thread title changed...After we jumped on him he ain't come back....Oh well his lose


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> So can I until I can't stand up then I need a bottle opener...Oh it was a joke and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohhhh...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> So can I until I can't stand up then I need a bottle opener...Oh it was a joke and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh, the uber patriotic psycho?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bro'!!! When did you get here???



5 minutes ago.I was watching y'all pick on that new kid..


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhh, the uber patriotic psycho?



Hey,Get your on ''ohhhhhh''..


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhh, the uber patriotic psycho?



Yup that's him



david w. said:


> 5 minutes ago.I was watching y'all pick on that new kid..



New kid where I missed my chance


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Yup that's him
> 
> 
> 
> New kid where I missed my chance



Dang!




























Meybe next time.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey,Get your on ''ohhhhhh''..



Not until you get a real avatar..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Yup that's him



Do you think I was too blunt with him...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not until you get a real avatar..



dawg fans..ATTACK!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> dawg fans..ATTACK!!!!!





WHAT-----EVAHHHH~~


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you think I was too blunt with him...



either you or Tbug or me...My bet is Tbug ..He's never had a lady talk to him that way....That's why I love the WOW's!


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Dang!
> 
> 
> 
> Meybe next time.....



Don't worry if we ain't picking on ya we don't like ya


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WHAT-----EVAHHHH~~



Oh lawd.




jmfauver said:


> Don't worry if we ain't picking on ya we don't like ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> either you or Tbug or me...My bet is Tbug ..He's never had a lady talk to him that way....That's why I love the WOW's!



I love it when TBug talks all rough like. Her eye's turn red and get that look to them...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love it when TBug talks all rough like. Her eye's turn red and get that look to them...



calm down rover...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Jeff is just down there STAWKIN us......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> calm down rover...



Shush it bull pup....


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it bull pup....



chiko.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Jeff is just down there STAWKIN us......



He's behind the scenes. Thats how he rolls..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't get me. I stayed clinched so tight when he was around he would have broke his thumbs trying...





Keebs said:


>







jmfauver said:


> With that crew I would not doubt it......now have you seen my bottle opener?







Keebs said:


> You specifically asked for the bottle opener, I promise you, BigOx can open any bottle you hand him........... capeesh?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's behind the scenes. Thats how he rolls..



That's the udder one!!!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's behind the scenes. Thats how he rolls..



Gotta keep a watch out for the trouble makers..


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Gotta keep a watch out for the trouble makers..



I resemble that remark


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it bull pup....



No beer for you...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the udder one!!!



Oh NO you jis' di'in....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh NO you jis' di'in....


----------



## jmfauver (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love it when TBug talks all rough like. Her eye's turn red and get that look to them...



Having not met her in person I will take your word for it...I have learned from here when she does get on an issue she ain't backing down....Like I said that's why I love the WOW's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Having not met her in person I will take your word for it...I have learned from here when she does get on an issue she ain't backing down....Like I said that's why I love the WOW's



She gives very good hugs.....


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I resemble that remark



Quiet don't give away your cover...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No beer for you...



yaaa!!NO beer for miguel...More for ME!!!!!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She gives very good hugs.....



Pow POW POW...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Quiet don't give away your cover...
> 
> 
> 
> yaaa!!NO beer for miguel...More for ME!!!!!





david w. said:


> Pow POW POW...



Weez gonna have to have a pow wow wif you young man...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Weez gonna have to have a pow wow wif you young man...



hush it toto...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Wazzip..............


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wazzip..............



homie g fizzle in tha house......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> hush it toto...





boneboy96 said:


> Wazzip..............





david w. said:


> homie g fizzle in tha house......



Oh Lawdy. Boneboy, you got some of dem pills you can give to DW?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Lawdy. Boneboy, you got some of dem pills you can give to DW?



YOu talking about those little blue pills?I don't want anymore of those.....Talk about a rough night...


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2011)

Honey badger don't need no pills


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Honey badger don't need no pills


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Thisssss iss the honey bager..Watch it run in ssslow motion....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Thisssss iss the honey bager..Watch it run in ssslow motion....



Whats a bager?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whats a bager?



Typo mister..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whats a bager?



Sorta like a bagel I'm guessing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Lawdy. Boneboy, you got some of dem pills you can give to DW?



Might have to introduce him to Jaegerbombs and BBQBOSS


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Lawdy. Boneboy, you got some of dem pills you can give to DW?



No way...my stash is running low as it is.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> YOu talking about those little blue pills?I don't want anymore of those.....Talk about a rough night...



It's not the little blue pills ya gotta watch out fer...it's dem little yeller ones.


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> 5 minutes ago.I was watching y'all pick on that new kid..



The new kid is a yankee from New York... that explains a lot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Typo mister..



Bout time you showed some respect.. 



Jeff C. said:


> Might have to introduce him to Jaegerbombs and BBQBOSS



He couldn't handle it.



boneboy96 said:


> No way...my stash is running low as it is.



It wasn't before this past weekend..


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Everybody don't jump on the new kid at once....


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time you showed some respect..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You gotta earn it first...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time you showed some respect..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're talking past tense now!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You're talking past tense now!



boneboy said y'all took em all....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> boneboy said y'all took em all....



And?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And?



how can he give me some if y'all get em all?

Rocket science...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> boneboy said y'all took em all....



Don't be putting no words in boneboy's mouth...   He can get hisself in plenty of trouble without anyone's help thank you very much!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't be putting no words in boneboy's mouth...   He can get hisself in plenty of trouble without anyone's help thank you very much!



I just help alittle bit...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> how can he give me some if y'all get em all?
> 
> Rocket science...



How did you know I work for NASA???? Stawker...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How did you know I work for NASA???? Stawker...



somebody's gotta tell em when the weather is right for them to launch their rockets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> somebody's gotta tell em when the weather is right for them to launch their rockets.



I don't play with rockets. I play with Heliophysics.


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't play with rockets. I play with Heliophysics.



I play with the computer....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> I play with the computer....


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> I play with the computer....


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hush...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hush...



Tweren't me, it was the voices in your head.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




I was a little _SKIMPY_ with my , wasn't I?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I was a little _SKIMPY_ with my , wasn't I?



Cautiously conservative..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Conservative?   Who's a conservative?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tweren't me, it was the voices in your head.



Im gonn have a head ache if i keep this up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Conservative?   Who's a conservative?


The Coona,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,Cajun...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Hey DW. Check this out!!!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey DW. Check this out!!!
> View attachment 603932



AHh,Cool.Whats it fer?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cautiously conservative..



Probably gonna need more, now that I think about it 



david w. said:


> Im gonn have a head ache if i keep this up.



Got pills?? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Coona,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,Cajun...



 That fergot his "Hot sauce"


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably gonna need more, now that I think about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got some goodies.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey DW. Check this out!!!
> View attachment 603932



Speakin of....do we have any satellites flyin by tonight???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> AHh,Cool.Whats it fer?



It's da sun,,,,idjit...



Jeff C. said:


> Probably gonna need more, now that I think about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can borrow mine.
Hey, when you gonna make that skrimps run?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's da sun,,,,idjit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes i wonder about that david fellow...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of....do we have any satellites flyin by tonight???



Got two ruskie birds right now. One over your stompin grounds in da swawmps and one over Mehico. Plus lots of rocks floatin by.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

yep, it's a call week.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Say hi to Dr. George Siscoe for me next time ya talk to him Hugh!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Had to go hook up the sprinkler for my garden.Doesn't look like its gonna rain anytime soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Say hi to Dr. George Siscoe for me next time ya talk to him Hugh!


Don't see him much. He's over in the CCMC division. I stay mainly in the STEREO division. But if I bump into him I sure will.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Had to go hook up the sprinkler for my garden.Doesn't look like its gonna rain anytime soon.



Keeping up with the weather thread are ya?


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Keeping up with the weather thread are ya?



yep,Thats my second home.This is my first.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's da sun,,,,idjit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin like the weekend after next, 11-12th. Gotta confirm it, but Teri and I were just discussing it a while ago.


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's da sun,,,,idjit...



nu-UH!?!?!?!   The sun is yaller ... I learned that way back in kindergarten!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> nu-UH!?!?!?!   The sun is yaller ... I learned that way back in kindergarten!



Hey Tag...missed ya this weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> nu-UH!?!?!?!   The sun is yaller ... I learned that way back in kindergarten!




Hello der Ms Tag!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin like the weekend after next, 11-12th. Gotta confirm it, but Teri and I were just discussing it a while ago.



I found (2) 1 lb zip locks with skrimps inside from the last run.   Don't remember having any left over but it was a pleasant find.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> nu-UH!?!?!?!   The sun is yaller ... I learned that way back in kindergarten!


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Tag...missed ya this weekend!



Me too bud ME TOO!!  It's tough to be poor and hired out ... working for a living sucks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin like the weekend after next, 11-12th. Gotta confirm it, but Teri and I were just discussing it a while ago.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Me too bud ME TOO!!  It's tough to be poor and hired out ... working for a living sucks.



Beats the alternative...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I found (2) 1 lb zip locks with skrimps inside from the last run.   Don't remember having any left over but it was a pleasant find.



Those'll be gone purty soon...I've got one bag left (2lbs) that I've been rationing



Tag-a-long said:


> Me too bud ME TOO!!  It's tough to be poor and hired out ... working for a living sucks.




Yep...sorry y'all couldn't make it!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What??


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Well, time to shut down this puter and head home for a few hours.  They need me back tonight at midnight and again at 2am.  Not going to get much sleep tonight.      Good news is I rescheduled my drill and fill from tomorrow morning at 9:15 til June the 7th at 9:15.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Those'll be gone purty soon...I've got one bag left (2lbs) that I've been rationing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not gonna work out for me to hook up wit ya. 
Stuck here in Albeeny for a few more weeks.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not gonna work out for me to hook up wit ya.
> Stuck here in Albeeny for a few more weeks.



I'll hold em for ya Hugh...just pay Jeff and then when ur ready for em, come on over to the house!


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Beats the alternative...



It does indeed, plus my creditors really prefer it that way ... which is why I was here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll hold em for ya Hugh...just pay Jeff and then when ur ready for em, come on over to the house!



Such a pal...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well, time to shut down this puter and head home for a few hours.  They need me back tonight at midnight and again at 2am.  Not going to get much sleep tonight.      Good news is I rescheduled my drill and fill from tomorrow morning at 9:15 til June the 7th at 9:15.



Get some rest, dude!!! TC 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not gonna work out for me to hook up wit ya.
> Stuck here in Albeeny for a few more weeks.




We may be able to work sumpin out!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Get some rest, dude!!! TC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incoming..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 31, 2011)

Long day at work,  It good to have had a long weekend with good friends


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Long day at work,  I good to have had a long weekend with good friends



Wasn't it???

I miss y'all already


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Long day at work,  I good to have had a long weekend with good friends





Jeff C. said:


> Wasn't it???
> 
> I miss y'all already



Awwww, lets have a group hug....


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awwww, lets have a group hug....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just in the last month, computer gets hit by lightning ($260) (yes it's plugged into a surge protector) Polaris (automatic pool vacuum cleane)(get's hit by lightning ($600), irrigation system gets hit by lightning, ($80)  water softner system installed ($700) and my Jeep is STILL in the shop, and the timing belt on my work car broke and is in the shop . . .
> 
> 
> 
> It's great being me and Pookie!!



It took you a whole month to get that much bad luck? 
Okay, let me tell you what can happen in ONE weekend here at Casa De Bubba:
upright freezer alarm goes off but stuff is still cold. Plan to get appliance guy here to check it out. Youngest daughters car starts having transmission issues. Turns out to be a loose hose but that gets fixed after all the transmission fluid runs out a second time. Oldest daughter backs into youngest daughters friends car this morning( yeah, thats gonna hurt), and now my sink is backed up. Oh, and now our internet modem is not working right.
ONE weekends worth......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It took you a whole month to get that much bad luck?
> Okay, let me tell you what can happen in ONE weekend here at Casa De Bubba:
> upright freezer alarm goes off but stuff is still cold. Plan to get appliance guy here to check it out. Youngest daughters car starts having transmission issues. Turns out to be a loose hose but that gets fixed after all the transmission fluid runs out a second time. Oldest daughter backs into youngest daughters friends car this morning( yeah, thats gonna hurt), and now my sink is backed up. Oh, and now our internet modem is not working right.
> ONE weekends worth......



You do lead a charmed life don't you..


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 31, 2011)

How yall izzzzz???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> How yall izzzzz???



Iz still full from this weekend. You knocked it outta da park this time Matty.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have to introduce him to Jaegerbombs and BBQBOSS



He couldnt hang wif da boss.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> He couldnt hang wif da boss.



You can get a winess


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do lead a charmed life don't you..



Don't i though? 
Timmay gets back to town Thursday. Wanna eat supper somewhere Wednesday night?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't i though?
> Timmay gets back to town Thursday. Wanna eat supper somewhere Wednesday night?



Let's do it.... That's tomorrow, right? 100 degrees plus the humidity kind of cooked my brain today...


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> He couldnt hang wif da boss.



IM the quiet one..Lets get it started.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awwww, lets have a group hug....











david w. said:


>








 You want one too!!!



rhbama3 said:


> It took you a whole month to get that much bad luck?
> Okay, let me tell you what can happen in ONE weekend here at Casa De Bubba:
> upright freezer alarm goes off but stuff is still cold. Plan to get appliance guy here to check it out. Youngest daughters car starts having transmission issues. Turns out to be a loose hose but that gets fixed after all the transmission fluid runs out a second time. Oldest daughter backs into youngest daughters friends car this morning( yeah, thats gonna hurt), and now my sink is backed up. Oh, and now our internet modem is not working right.
> ONE weekends worth......



Where's Dawg2 when we need him???



BBQBOSS said:


> How yall izzzzz???







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Iz still full from this weekend. You knocked it outta da park this time Matty.



Sho did...as usual!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BBQBOSS said:


> He couldnt hang wif da boss.



I'd like to see it though!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You can get a winess


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

My puter is so slow, my smilies are runnin in slo-mo


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You want one too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll pass.You guys have at it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> I'll pass.You guys have at it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You want one too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you want to get Dawg2 involved for? Ain't things bad enough already without getting religious bovines showing up?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What you want to get Dawg2 involved for? Ain't things bad enough already without getting religious bovines showing up?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let's do it.... That's tomorrow, right? 100 degrees plus the humidity kind of cooked my brain today...


You should have learned by now to keep your head covered when out in the sun!!

These folks make a really good product for protecting the noggin from UV rays!!

http://www.tilley.com/Hats.aspx


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You should have learned by now to keep your head covered when out in the sun!!
> 
> These folks make a really good product for protecting the noggin from UV rays!!
> 
> http://www.tilley.com/Hats.aspx



OR...these folks, I can see Miguel now, "where's the HO"?


































http://pimphats.com/


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OR...these folks, I can see Miguel now, "where's the HO"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

How ya doin Mitch???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How ya doin Mitch???


Pretty good.........Been busy at work, but a few cards are starting to fall in place!!...........Missed hangin out with a Ya'll folks this weekend!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pretty good.........Been busy at work, but a few cards are starting to fall in place!!...........Missed hangin out with a Ya'll folks this weekend!!



I hear ya...wish y'all had been there!!! Glad to hear it....gotta have leisure time


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Looks like this place has gone to sleep...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya...wish y'all had been there!!! Glad to hear it....gotta have leisure time


Bad as I hated missing this weekend it was kind of nice just to sit at the house with nothing to do for a change!!.........Real good for recharging the batteries!!



Jeff C. said:


> Looks like this place has gone to sleep...


Yep!!.........Looks like bedtime has been getting earlier, and earlier around here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bad as I hated missing this weekend it was kind of nice just to sit at the house with nothing to do for a change!!.........Real good for recharging the batteries!!
> 
> Yep!!.........Looks like bedtime has been getting earlier, and earlier around here!!



10-4... that's what I did today. Came home from DOG and had to put two bedrooms back together, one got painted, and the beds were switched, stuff got moved everywhere, the garage was a mess. At least Teri and my daughter did the painting

No more night shift, I reckon


----------



## SnowHunter (May 31, 2011)

Hey Yall  

Hows things? Everyone recovered from DOG?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall
> 
> Hows things? Everyone recovered from DOG?




Hi schmooo  I was perfectly fine after returning from DOG...it was the Monday after that I'm recovering from 

Wish y'all had come


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No more night shift, I reckon


The night shift around here has been defunct for a while!!.............We got a real early morning shift though.........They will start to filter in around 4:00 am!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The night shift around here has been defunct for a while!!.............We got a real early morning shift though.........They will start to filter in around 4:00 am!!



True...folks did seem to stay up in here later a while back

About that time, I'm dead to the world


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall
> 
> Hows things? Everyone recovered from DOG?


Hey Snowy!!.........Looks like Ya'll have been busy on the farm!!........That buzzin stove would concern me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2011)

Speakin of....I'mon catch y'all later!!!


TC, Mitch and Schmoo!!! *and any lurkers*


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> True...folks did seem to stay up in here later a while back
> 
> About that time, I'm dead to the world


I know I did!!.........Since things picked up at work..........I've been needing my beauty rest


There ain't nothing about me alive at 4:00 am!!


----------



## slip (May 31, 2011)

Howdy folks .... was a hot one today.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi schmooo  I was perfectly fine after returning from DOG...it was the Monday after that I'm recovering from
> 
> Wish y'all had come


Hey Shmoo 

 I can only imagine 

Wish we coulda too  We sure did miss yall!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.........Looks like Ya'll have been busy on the farm!!........That buzzin stove would concern me!!


Hey Mitch!  Oh yes, very... though that buzzin stove might meet its maker sooner then later  I keep waitin to get zapped 


Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of....I'mon catch y'all later!!!
> 
> 
> TC, Mitch and Schmoo!!! *and any lurkers*


Night Jeffieshmoo!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know I did!!.........Since things picked up at work..........I've been needing my beauty rest
> 
> 
> There ain't nothing about me alive at 4:00 am!!


Me either  I'm usually out cold at that time! Though the last few days I've been waking up at 645am like a rocket.. then I check the clock and decide its too early and fall back asleep for a couple more hours


----------



## SnowHunter (May 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy folks .... was a hot one today.



Hey Slip, hows the hardware? 

It sure was.. even milking at 9pm I was sweatin like a pig   Of course, my head resting on the side of a hot cow mighta had somethin to do with it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of....I'mon catch y'all later!!!
> 
> 
> TC, Mitch and Schmoo!!! *and any lurkers*


Later Jeff!!



slip said:


> Howdy folks .... was a hot one today.


Howdy Mr. Johnny come lately!!

Time for me to turn my light out as well!!.......Good Night Folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Slip, hows the hardware?
> 
> It sure was.. even milking at 9pm I was sweatin like a pig   Of course, my head resting on the side of a hot cow mighta had somethin to do with it



Hiya, Snowy!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

well, i set a new record on Ebay tonight:
I lost 4 straight auctions on trail camera's.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeff!!
> 
> Howdy Mr. Johnny come lately!!
> 
> Time for me to turn my light out as well!!.......Good Night Folks!!


Night Mitch!


rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy!


Hey Wingman  call treatin ya alright? 


rhbama3 said:


> well, i set a new record on Ebay tonight:
> I lost 4 straight auctions on trail camera's.



 

hopefully some better luck on other ones!!!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i set a new record on Ebay tonight:
> I lost 4 straight auctions on trail camera's.



I always lose.Somebody comes in when there's 10 seconds left and snathes it from me.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> I always lose.Somebody comes in when there's 10 seconds left and snathes it from me.



Yeah, thats me that does that to you. 
Snipers get sniped too. I think a lot of people are using bid-sniper programs. Me and the second hand on my watch don't stand a chance against a timed puter program.


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, thats me that does that to you.
> Snipers get sniped too. I think a lot of people are using bid-sniper programs. Me and the second hand on my watch don't stand a chance against a timed puter program.



I've always wondered how they got their bid in so fast.I would be making plans on where to hang it and someone(maybe you)gets it.

Stop out bidding me bama...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 31, 2011)

Time for me to turn in, got a ton to do tomorrow! Yall have a goodun


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> I've always wondered how they got their bid in so fast.I would be making plans on where to hang it and someone(maybe you)gets it.
> 
> Stop out bidding me bama...


Just remember, when you "win" an auction on Ebay, all you've won is the privelege to pay more for something than anyone else was willing to. 


SnowHunter said:


> Time for me to turn in, got a ton to do tomorrow! Yall have a goodun


Night, cowgirl!!!


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just remember, when you "win" an auction on Ebay, all you've won is the privelege to pay more for something than anyone else was willing to.
> 
> Night, cowgirl!!!



Thats a good way to look at it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Thats a good way to look at it.



nevertake getting outbid on Ebay personal. If you are patient enough, eventually you'll get what you want at a good price.

I'm outta here. Night ya'll!


----------



## slip (May 31, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Slip, hows the hardware?
> 
> It sure was.. even milking at 9pm I was sweatin like a pig   Of course, my head resting on the side of a hot cow mighta had somethin to do with it


Its put-up-with-able ... not fun but aint the end of the world so ill get over it.

When my greatgrandma used to milk her cow, she said it would go to sleep and lean on her, she was always worried (at like 9 years old) that it would fall over and smash her for some reason when you said that it reminded me of that.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeff!!
> 
> Howdy Mr. Johnny come lately!!
> 
> Time for me to turn my light out as well!!.......Good Night Folks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2011)

Hey hey hey...Boney's in da house!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, time for all you creek wading, snow skiing, ice skating, ice fishing, snowman making, snow angels to get your butts out that bed and say "hello" to the morning sunrise this morning......................................... 

Well, unless you want to take the alternative and roll over and go back to sleep.  Unfortunately for me, there is work to be done early this morning so that is not my option.  Have a cup of Mike's morning coffee and enjoy your day.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, time for all you creek wading, snow skiing, ice skating, ice fishing, snowman making, snow angels to get your butts out that bed and say "hello" to the morning sunrise this morning.........................................
> 
> Well, unless you want to take the alternative and roll over and go back to sleep.  Unfortunately for me, there is work to be done early this morning so that is not my option.  Have a cup of Mike's morning coffee and enjoy your day.



Morning...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, time for all you creek wading, snow skiing, ice skating, ice fishing, snowman making, snow angels to get your butts out that bed and say "hello" to the morning sunrise this morning.........................................
> 
> Well, unless you want to take the alternative and roll over and go back to sleep.  Unfortunately for me, there is work to be done early this morning so that is not my option.  Have a cup of Mike's morning coffee and enjoy your day.


 keep trying to convince me it's cooler, c'mon, you can do it! 



jmfauver said:


> Morning...


 Mernin'


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> keep trying to convince me it's cooler, c'mon, you can do it!
> 
> 
> Mernin'



morning Keebs...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning HUMP DAY


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning HUMP DAY


 Now juss git me OVER dis Hump Day & I'll be good to go!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2011)

Work, study, work, presentations, test, study, chickens, work, garden, work, presentation, test, study, work, work , work




Overload


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now juss git me OVER dis Hump Day & I'll be good to go!!


Want me to give ya a lil boost


Hankus said:


> Work, study, work, presentations, test, study, chickens, work, garden, work, presentation, test, study, work, work , work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beer , gotta make time for the beer


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Work, study, work, presentations, test, study, chickens, work, garden, work, presentation, test, study, work, work , work
> 
> Overload


 Welcome to da "real" world?!?! 



mudracing101 said:


> Want me to give ya a lil boost
> 
> 
> Beer , gotta make time for the beer


Hhhhhmmmm.................... lemme git back wit ya on that.............. but I might, juss might...............


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Want me to give ya a lil boost
> 
> 
> Beer , gotta make time for the beer



I been slack this week. I'll try to do better about Thursday 



Keebs said:


> Welcome to da "real" world?!?!
> 
> 
> Hhhhhmmmm.................... lemme git back wit ya on that.............. but I might, juss might...............



I've done the real world 6-12 shifts and I honestly preferred it to what I'm doin now


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning gang.  Hope all is well.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.  Hope all is well.



so far so good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Mornin' folks!!! Gonna be a *HOT* one today!!!

AND....I gotta cut grass  but not before I pick-up debris strown all over the place from the thunderstorms last Thursday

RANT OVER!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I been slack this week. I'll try to do better about Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the real world 6-12 shifts and I honestly preferred it to what I'm doin now





threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.  Hope all is well.


 Heeeyyyy RM!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!! Gonna be a *HOT* one today!!!
> 
> AND....I gotta cut grass  but not before I pick-up debris strown all over the place from the thunderstorms last Thursday
> 
> RANT OVER!!!


 yeah, gonna be hot ah'ight!  Be careful out there!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey hey hey...Boney's in da house!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, time for all you creek wading, snow skiing, ice skating, ice fishing, snowman making, snow angels to get your butts out that bed and say "hello" to the morning sunrise this morning.........................................
> 
> Well, unless you want to take the alternative and roll over and go back to sleep.  Unfortunately for me, there is work to be done early this morning so that is not my option.  Have a cup of Mike's morning coffee and enjoy your day.





jmfauver said:


> Morning...





Keebs said:


> keep trying to convince me it's cooler, c'mon, you can do it!
> 
> 
> Mernin'





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning HUMP DAY





Hankus said:


> Work, study, work, presentations, test, study, chickens, work, garden, work, presentation, test, study, work, work , work
> 
> 
> 
> ...





threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.  Hope all is well.




*MORNIN'..........*

Now I feel better


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *MORNIN'..........*
> 
> Now I feel better


 had to get your MQ fix for the day, huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

good morning, vietnam!!!!






Oh wait! Dadblameit i woke up on the wrong side of the world again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *MORNIN'..........*
> 
> Now I feel better


Morning Jeff ro


rhbama3 said:


> good morning, vietnam!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man we need some rain, you aint got nothing to go hunt


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Its already HOT.Suppose to get a 100 here today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> had to get your MQ fix for the day, huh?



 You know me so well



rhbama3 said:


> good morning, vietnam!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a long way around too...*Hey bama...can ya hear me* 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeff ro
> 
> Man we need some rain, you aint got nothing to go hunt



Mornin MUDRO!!!



david w. said:


> Its already HOT.Suppose to get a 100 here today.



 Mornin DvD


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You know me so well
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey jeff!How are you on this hot morning?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, vietnam!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh wait! Dadblameit i woke up on the wrong side of the world again.


 where'd ya leave bubbette this time???



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeff ro
> 
> Man we need some rain, you aint got nothing to go hunt


 Oh no you di'int!!!  Yeah, I guess you did!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






david w. said:


> Its already HOT.Suppose to get a 100 here today.


Can you imagine what August is gonna be like!??!


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where'd ya leave bubbette this time???
> 
> 
> Oh no you di'int!!!  Yeah, I guess you did!!
> ...





Time to go to the dollar store and buy me a blow up pool...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeff ro
> 
> Man we need some rain, you aint got nothing to go hunt



Bro, that is an understatement. The lack of rain has caused the hogs to go nocturnal because the water holes is only in a very few places. They won't go far from the creek bottoms no matter how hungry they are during the day. 
 A good inch or two of rain would make all the dried up wallows usable again and the huge groups would seperate out. We are seeing a lot of fighting between hogs so its obvious they are only together because of the drought.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where'd ya leave bubbette this time???:D
> 
> 
> Oh no you di'int!!!  Yeah, I guess you did!!
> ...



Hey, i'm just married to her, i don't keep up with her. She's kinda put out wif me right now. I told her i was gonna eat supper tonight with Miguel and she had some crazy notion that i oughta go eat supper with her and her church group. Not sure how this will turn out.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, i'm just married to her, i don't keep up with her. She's kinda put out wif me right now. I told her i was gonna eat supper tonight with Miguel and she had some crazy notion that i oughta go eat supper with her and her church group. Not sure how this will turn out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey jeff!How are you on this hot morning?



Nice and cool.................rat now!! Waitin on my helper to GIT UP!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeff ro
> Man we need some rain, you aint got nothing to go hunt





Keebs said:


> Oh no you di'int!!!  Yeah, I guess you did!!














 Swoop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right over my head the first time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

The ritual...Wuts fer lunch???

MUD....Keebs....Wobbert...David.....all you etcs. out there


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The ritual...Wuts fer lunch???
> 
> MUD....Keebs....Wobbert...David.....all you etcs. out there



Prime rib sammiches on white bread with light salt and duke mayo.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice and cool.................rat now!! Waitin on my helper to GIT UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Jeff C. said:


> The ritual...Wuts fer lunch???
> 
> MUD....Keebs....Wobbert...David.....all you etcs. out there


left over *concoction* - -sorta sketti but with elbow mac in it and regular noodles, and it was baked with cheese on it.......... not bad & I didn't have to cook it!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Prime rib sammiches on white bread with light salt and duke mayo.


I WILL TRADE!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

leftover jamaican jerk chicken legs, squash and onions, and baby lima's here.


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The ritual...Wuts fer lunch???
> 
> 
> MUD....Keebs....Wobbert...David.....all you etcs. out there



A ham sammich with tator snips...



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Prime rib sammiches on white bread with light salt and duke mayo.




I'll trade ya..Keebs was just playing.She gonna keep what she's got.



Keebs said:


> left over *concoction* - -sorta sketti but with elbow mac in it and regular noodles, and it was baked with cheese on it.......... not bad & I didn't have to cook it!
> 
> I WILL TRADE!!




Hey keebs......Do you wanna share with ya stawker?


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> leftover jamaican jerk chicken legs, squash and onions, and baby lima's here.



What is up with you People eating stuff like this for lunch..?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2011)

To late it is gone


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> To late it is gone



Grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> leftover jamaican jerk chicken legs, squash and onions, and baby lima's here.


I could handle that too.........



david w. said:


> A ham sammich with tator _*snips*_...
> I'll trade ya..Keebs was just playing.She gonna keep what she's got.
> Hey keebs......Do you wanna share with ya stawker?



sure, swing on by!



david w. said:


> What is up with you People eating stuff like this for lunch..?


 why not!?!?


threeleggedpigmy said:


> To late it is gone


 tease!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> What is up with you People eating stuff like this for lunch..?



Whut? It was leftovers!
I coulda had an italian sausage dog instead.


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I could handle that too.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seeeeee this is why i stawk keebs...

Because i feel left out....



rhbama3 said:


> Whut? It was leftovers!
> I coulda had an italian sausage dog instead.




Your just rubbing it in now..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Prime rib sammiches on white bread with light salt and duke mayo.




 Lucky DOG!!! pun intended 



Keebs said:


> left over *concoction* - -sorta sketti but with elbow mac in it and regular noodles, and it was baked with cheese on it.......... not bad & I didn't have to cook it!
> 
> I WILL TRADE!!




Heyyyy...that's what I'm havin  just no cheese and no bakey...niiiice, may have try that 



rhbama3 said:


> leftover jamaican jerk chicken legs, squash and onions, and baby lima's here.



Yeah mon!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






david w. said:


> What is up with you People eating stuff like this for lunch..?




Leftovers dude....cook sumpin for supper, and have leftovers fer lunches


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lucky DOG!!! pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It normally doesn't make it to lunch..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> It normally doesn't make it to lunch..



Make more!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Make more!!



Looks like im gonna have to start.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> Your just rubbing it in now..


 Git used to it, 'cause this bunch can sho nuff cook!!


Jeff C. said:


> Lucky DOG!!! pun intended
> Heyyyy...that's what I'm havin  just no cheese and no bakey...niiiice, may have try that
> Yeah mon!!!
> 
> ...


Try it, it's different, plus, add some mozerella as well as cheddar, makes it even more better!



david w. said:


> It normally doesn't make it to lunch..


 cook more or eat less.............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Make more!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

PO' mans lunch....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> PO' mans lunch....


 So THAT'S what "snips" look like!


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> So THAT'S what "snips" look like!



Tator chips sound blahhhhh,So i say tator snips.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

shore is warm out thar.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> Tator chips sound blahhhhh,So i say tator snips.





slip said:


> shore is warm out thar.


Yeah it is.............. how's your garden doin?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Prime rib sammiches on white bread with light salt and duke mayo.



What is light salt?!?!   and i cant believe you ruined that prime rib Sammy with dukes mayo!   Blue plate rules.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What is light salt?!?!   and i cant believe you ruined that prime rib Sammy with dukes mayo!   Blue plate rules.


 I'm sure it was good no matter what he put on it......


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it is.............. how's your garden doin?



Its doing good, gotta keep water on it since the sun is beating it up but so far so good. Most of the stuff isnt producing yet (like the okra and beans) but i've pulled out 67 pounds so far


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What is light salt?!?!   and i cant believe you ruined that prime rib Sammy with dukes mayo!   Blue plate rules.



Ahhhhh did I mention Ketchup


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ahhhhh did I mention Ketchup





At least you got a couple of lunches out of it. I ate yaras pork last night.  


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Its doing good, gotta keep water on it since the sun is beating it up but so far so good. Most of the stuff isnt producing yet (like the okra and beans) but i've pulled out 67 pounds so far


I've been watering every other morning, luckily it gets morning sun & afternoon shade.  I've *just* started cutting okra, already getting a few squash & the cucumbers are doing GREAT!  Have one for a snack everyday!  Bell peppers are getting close as is the maters.......... not sure what is going to happen with the banana peppers though, they don't look so good....  OH & I saw the start of some eggplants yesterday!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ahhhhh did I mention Ketchup


 You gonna give the Boss a heart-ah-ma-stroke!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> At least you got a couple of lunches out of it. I ate yaras pork last night.  


So did miss BBqBoss  


Keebs said:


> I've been watering every other morning, luckily it gets morning sun & afternoon shade.  I've *just* started cutting okra, already getting a few squash & the cucumbers are doing GREAT!  Have one for a snack everyday!  Bell peppers are getting close as is the maters.......... not sure what is going to happen with the banana peppers though, they don't look so good....  OH & I saw the start of some eggplants yesterday!
> 
> 
> You gonna give the Boss a heart-ah-ma-stroke!



He knows I would never, but shhhhhh.  If I do not push his buttons, he loses his creative.


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've been watering every other morning, luckily it gets morning sun & afternoon shade.  I've *just* started cutting okra, already getting a few squash & the cucumbers are doing GREAT!  Have one for a snack everyday!  Bell peppers are getting close as is the maters.......... not sure what is going to happen with the banana peppers though, they don't look so good....  OH & I saw the start of some eggplants yesterday!
> 
> 
> You gonna give the Boss a heart-ah-ma-stroke!





My okra is barely 5'' tall.They've been that way for at least a month.They won't grow anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So did miss BBqBoss
> 
> 
> He knows I would never, but shhhhhh.  If I do not push his buttons, he loses he creative.






david w. said:


> My okra is barely 5'' tall.They've been that way for at least a month.They won't grow anymore.


 did you get a dwarf variety?  Have you fertilized any? plenty of water?  SLIP???????? any more suggestions!??!?!


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> did you get a dwarf variety?  Have you fertilized any? plenty of water?  SLIP???????? any more suggestions!??!?!



Nope,These are the big ones.I've did everything there is to do under the sun and they just wont get no bigger.Everything else in the garden is doing great.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> My okra is barely 5'' tall.They've been that way for at least a month.They won't grow anymore.





Keebs said:


> did you get a dwarf variety?  Have you fertilized any? plenty of water?  SLIP???????? any more suggestions!??!?!



Mine is the same way. Its just the weather ...

have yall limed your soil yet?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So did miss BBqBoss
> 
> 
> He knows I would never, but shhhhhh.  If I do not push his buttons, he loses he creative.



Do wha?????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> Nope,These are the big ones.I've did everything there is to do under the sun and they just wont get no bigger.Everything else in the garden is doing great.


what Slip said..........



slip said:


> Mine is the same way. Its just the weather ...
> 
> have yall limed your soil yet?


I haven't........... with all the horse poop, all I gotta do is water & keep the diller's out of it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Do wha?????


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Mine is the same way. Its just the weather ...
> 
> have yall limed your soil yet?



I haven't done it yet.


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

I think my corn is going to start producing soon...


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what Slip said..........
> 
> 
> I haven't........... with all the horse poop, all I gotta do is water & keep the diller's out of it!



The guy that helps me with my questions used to farm in south ga, he told me that lime is important in GA because we have mostly acidic soils, and that holds back the "food" from the plant, but lime helps bring the level down so the food can be taken in by the plant. I told him i add lots of chicken poo in my soil and he said that will make it more acidic, and it takes lime to break it down for the plant to eat...Also, tap water will make soil more acidic. pelletized lime

Im not sure about yalls soil, but you may want to throw out a little lime here and there to help break things down. You can get it for cheap at Lowes by the bag and it dont take much at all. You can also get your soil tested by your county and they ask what veggies your growing and give you a idea of what you need to add for those veggies, and i believe thats free.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> The guy that helps me with my questions used to farm in south ga, he told me that lime is important in GA because we have mostly acidic soils, and that holds back the "food" from the plant, but lime helps bring the level down so the food can be taken in by the plant. I told him i add lots of chicken poo in my soil and he said that will make it more acidic, and it takes lime to break it down for the plant to eat...Also, tap water will make soil more acidic. pelletized lime
> 
> Im not sure about yalls soil, but you may want to throw out a little lime here and there to help break things down. You can get it for cheap at Lowes by the bag and it dont take much at all. You can also get your soil tested by your county and they ask what veggies your growing and give you a idea of what you need to add for those veggies, and i believe thats free.



 I did not know that 'bout the lime and the tap water!
I'll be checking into the lime asap!
 You Da Man Cub, Slip!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> I think my corn is going to start producing soon...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pimento cheese sandwich for lunch Farmer up the road says he's got a well that just started pumping mud. Pond is lower than i have ever seen it. I need a glass of water.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> I haven't done it yet.


You may want to consider it also, he said corn is a heavy feeding plant


Keebs said:


> I did not know that 'bout the lime and the tap water!
> I'll be checking into the lime asap!
> You Da Man Cub, Slip!!!



How do your critters take the heat? i keep plenty of water down there of course but they still walk around panting and sort of hang their wings ... i cut a vent and hung a box fan in there since the sheet metal on the shed justs heats up like a oven. seems to help some ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Full as a tick....


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> You may want to consider it also, he said corn is a heavy feeding plant
> 
> 
> How do your critters take the heat? i keep plenty of water down there of course but they still walk around panting and sort of hang their wings ... i cut a vent and hung a box fan in there since the sheet metal on the shed justs heats up like a oven. seems to help some ...



OKay,I will go pick up a bag and put it on the garden.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Pimento cheese sandwich for lunch Farmer up the road says he's got a well that just started pumping mud. Pond is lower than i have ever seen it. I need a glass of water.


 THAT'S scary!!  I'm worried 'bout the wells too!



slip said:


> You may want to consider it also, he said corn is a heavy feeding plant
> 
> 
> How do your critters take the heat? i keep plenty of water down there of course but they still walk around panting and sort of hang their wings ... i cut a vent and hung a box fan in there since the sheet metal on the shed justs heats up like a oven. seems to help some ...


Mine is more open aired than yours and it is in the shade pretty much most of the day 'cept for mid day.  Just keep the water flowin to them & hope for the best.  It's bad when even the cats walk around panting!



Jeff C. said:


> Full as a tick....


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Full as a tick....



Step on it...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Full as a tick....





Keebs said:


> I'm scary!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Full as a tick....



i'll do it to then..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Liming should be done in the Fall, because it takes a while, actually a couple months to be fully effective...it moves vertically through the soil ok, but not horizontally, hence the need for an even  application. A good rule of thumb, is about 5lbs per 100 sq ft. to sweeten a slightly acidic soil. Hope this helps.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Liming should be done in the Fall, because it takes a while, actually a couple months to be fully effective...it moves vertically through the soil ok, but not horizontally, hence the need for an even  application. A good rule of thumb, is about 5lbs per 100 sq ft. to sweeten a slightly acidic soil. Hope this helps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Liming should be done in the Fall, because it takes a while, actually a couple months to be fully effective...it moves vertically through the soil ok, but not horizontally, hence the need for an even  application. A good rule of thumb, is about 5lbs per 100 sq ft. to sweeten a slightly acidic soil. Hope this helps.



Yeah i would wait til the fall but since i've been growing on this soil for 2 years and never done it before figure i better just do it now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S scary!!  I'm worried 'bout the wells too!
> 
> 
> Mine is more open aired than yours and it is in the shade pretty much most of the day 'cept for mid day.  Just keep the water flowin to them & hope for the best.  It's bad when even the cats walk around panting!





david w. said:


> Step on it...





mudracing101 said:


>





david w. said:


> i'll do it to then..



yall can't hurt me....Honey Jeff dont carrrrre!!!



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah i would wait til the fall but since i've been growing on this soil for 2 years and never done it before figure i better just do it now




It'll kick in eventually, it's just slow to move through the soil. But when it does, there's a noticeable difference in the plants ability to uptake the nutrients


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> yall can't hurt me....Honey Jeff dont carrrrre!!!



look at that sleepy.......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> yall can't hurt me....Honey Jeff dont carrrrre!!!





david w. said:


> look at that sleepy.......



 It got pulled before I got to see it, so ya'll's references leave me clueless!


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It got pulled before I got to see it, so ya'll's references leave me clueless!




pm sent!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> look at that sleepy.......



 He just takes a little nap...


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It'll kick in eventually, it's just slow to move through the soil. But when it does, there's a noticeable difference in the plants ability to uptake the nutrients



Sweet


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He just takes a little nap...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> pm sent!


Thank ya!


Jeff C. said:


> He just takes a little nap...


He sounds just sssuuuper!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Look who is up from their nap.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Shuggums!!!  You didn't melt!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look who is up from their nap.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

The eggs in the box from the "unknown bird" hatched ... the birds are now about the size of yer thumb nail.


Ugly little boogers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look who is up from their nap.



Nap my rear....



Keebs said:


> Shuggums!!!  You didn't melt!!!



Almost did. It's about 900 degrees out there right now..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look who is up from their nap.



Nap?   I missed mine!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 1, 2011)

The fish are jumpin out the pond behind the house so they can cool off


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 1, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> The fish are jumpin out the pond behind the house so they can cool off



Now that's hawt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> The fish are jumpin out the pond behind the house so they can cool off



My shadow walked off and left me for some shade about 10 o'clock this morning.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Its doing good, gotta keep water on it since the sun is beating it up but so far so good. Most of the stuff isnt producing yet (like the okra and beans) but i've pulled out 67 pounds so far


67lbs?  Slip, ya gotta get pics, pwease!!!  


Keebs said:


> what Slip said..........
> 
> 
> I haven't........... with all the horse poop, all I gotta do is water & keep the diller's out of it!


We got the old hay pen dirt.. I figured I needed as much help as I could get, since Im a crummy gardener  Get pics of yours too!!!! 



slip said:


> You may want to consider it also, he said corn is a heavy feeding plant
> 
> 
> How do your critters take the heat? i keep plenty of water down there of course but they still walk around panting and sort of hang their wings ... i cut a vent and hung a box fan in there since the sheet metal on the shed justs heats up like a oven. seems to help some ...


2 liter bottles frozen and set out seem to help, though mine just run for the shade as it gets hot. 

Poor cows are all bunched up in the tree lines keepin cool, its haaaaaaaaaawt 



Jeff C. said:


> It'll kick in eventually, it's just slow to move through the soil. But when it does, there's a noticeable difference in the plants ability to uptake the nutrients


Would liming be considered a chemical or natural thing? What would an alternative to lime? 

We're planning on watering with regular water, as well as poop tea water (chicken poop steeped in a 55gal barrel for a few days)  and some milk water (1 gal raw milk to 5 gallons of water) alternatively.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 1, 2011)

getting ready to got ot the creek


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nap my rear....
> 
> 
> 
> Almost did. It's about 900 degrees out there right now..


 I know.........


slip said:


> The eggs in the box from the "unknown bird" hatched ... the birds are now about the size of yer thumb nail.
> 
> 
> Ugly little boogers


 pic for identification.......... 



bigox911 said:


> The fish are jumpin out the pond behind the house so they can cool off


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> 67lbs?  Slip, ya gotta get pics, pwease!!!
> We got the old hay pen dirt.. I figured I needed as much help as I could get, since Im a crummy gardener  Get pics of yours too!!!!
> 
> 2 liter bottles frozen and set out seem to help, though mine just run for the shade as it gets hot.
> ...


 Thought I had some on my phone, musta deleted them, I NEVER do that!  I'll get ya some soon!
Never heard of watering with the milk water!



Seth carter said:


> getting ready to got ot the creek


to cool off? to wade? to fish? better not be to drank!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thought I had some on my phone, musta deleted them, I NEVER do that!  I'll get ya some soon!
> Never heard of watering with the milk water!
> 
> 
> to cool off? to wade? to fish? better not be to drank!



The milk water is posed to help how the soil absorbs and utilizes some stuff.. there's a whole spheel but my brain is a bit fried to remember all the scientific stuff.. good for pastures and such too... supposedly the ground won't freeze in winter either


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> .. supposedly the ground won't freeze in winter either



I believe I'd find a new source of information..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> getting ready to got ot the creek





Keebs said:


> Thought I had some on my phone, musta deleted them, I NEVER do that!  I'll get ya some soon!
> Never heard of watering with the milk water!
> 
> 
> to cool off? to wade? to fish? better not be to drank!



Maybe to learn to spell?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 1, 2011)

Slip...what in the world have you gotten 67 lbs of already


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> 67lbs?  Slip, ya gotta get pics, pwease!!!
> We got the old hay pen dirt.. I figured I needed as much help as I could get, since Im a crummy gardener  Get pics of yours too!!!!
> 
> 2 liter bottles frozen and set out seem to help, though mine just run for the shade as it gets hot.
> ...


It says 100% natural on the bag (lime)

gunna try the frozen bottle thing though.


bigox911 said:


> Slip...what in the world have you gotten 67 lbs of already



Squash, zuc, cucumber, onion .. its just a total of what i've gotten so far this year, not of any one thing though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slap my rear.....





bigox911 said:


> The fish are jumpin out the pond behind the house so they can cool off





SnowHunter said:


> 67lbs?  Slip, ya gotta get pics, pwease!!!
> We got the old hay pen dirt.. I figured I needed as much help as I could get, since Im a crummy gardener  Get pics of yours too!!!!
> 
> 2 liter bottles frozen and set out seem to help, though mine just run for the shade as it gets hot.
> ...


Howdy



Seth carter said:


> getting ready to got ot the creek


You starting to talk like Hankus


boneboy96 said:


> Maybe to learn to spell?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> 67lbs?  Slip, ya gotta get pics, pwease!!!
> We got the old hay pen dirt.. I figured I needed as much help as I could get, since Im a crummy gardener  Get pics of yours too!!!!
> 
> 2 liter bottles frozen and set out seem to help, though mine just run for the shade as it gets hot.
> ...





Naw, it's basically a natural occurring material, that is processed differently depending on it use. You can get something called quick lime, but watch out you can burn stuff with it.




SnowHunter said:


> The milk water is posed to help how the soil absorbs and utilizes some stuff.. there's a whole spheel but my brain is a bit fried to remember all the scientific stuff.. good for pastures and such too... supposedly the ground won't freeze in winter either




I think it promotes some sort of beneficial bacteria or something of that nature. Supposedly large colonies of the beneficial bacteria help the soil become more friable and loose, therefore having less of an effect of being frozen solid as a rock....then again it' just me talkin'



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I believe I'd find a new source of information..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> The milk water is posed to help how the soil absorbs and utilizes some stuff.. there's a whole spheel but my brain is a bit fried to remember all the scientific stuff.. good for pastures and such too... supposedly the ground won't freeze in winter either


 Now ya done got me needed to do research! 



boneboy96 said:


> Maybe to learn to spell?


 I weren't gonna point that out...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now ya done got me needed to do research!
> 
> 
> I weren't gonna point that out...................



Lemme know too!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

I fixin to go out there in about...













































3 hrs.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 1, 2011)

going fishin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> :



Hey there big boy!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey there big boy!!!





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




He done stepped in it now


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I believe I'd find a new source of information..


Do the research.... its all there, ya just gotta find it 


slip said:


> It says 100% natural on the bag (lime)
> 
> gunna try the frozen bottle thing though.
> 
> ...


Huh.. ok... thanks for the tip then!!! Think that'll be a good addition for fall tilling

I gotta get some bottles froze for the rabbits, they're all stretched out in cages.. even the week old kits are above the hair ball they keep warm in! 



mudracing101 said:


> Howdy
> 
> 
> You starting to talk like Hankus


Howdoooooo Mud! 



Jeff C. said:


> Naw, it's basically a natural occurring material, that is processed differently depending on it use. You can get something called quick lime, but watch out you can burn stuff with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, the good bacteria and it doubles the amount of moisture and air the soil is able to absorb.... (theres an article with tests and stuff done on land sprayed vs not sprayed, I'll hafta find it. 



Keebs said:


> Now ya done got me needed to do research!
> 
> 
> I weren't gonna point that out...................





Jeff C. said:


> I fixin to go out there in about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got back in from cleanin the duck pond.. phew  its hawtttt


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh.. here...


> Mon, 2010-03-08 16:15
> 
> 
> "This article appeared in the March 10, 2010, issue of the Unterrified Democrat, a weekly newspaper published in Linn, Mo., since 1866. In addition to writing for the paper, Voss raises registered South Poll cattle on pathetically poor grass that he is trying desperately to improve.”
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Do the research.... its all there, ya just gotta find it
> Huh.. ok... thanks for the tip then!!! Think that'll be a good addition for fall tilling
> 
> I gotta get some bottles froze for the rabbits, they're all stretched out in cages.. even the week old kits are above the hair ball they keep warm in!
> ...



You make that sweet tea yet


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Just got back in from cleanin the duck pond.. phew  its hawtttt


Is THAT not the most gawdawful job of ALLL????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Do the research.... its all there, ya just gotta find it
> Huh.. ok... thanks for the tip then!!! Think that'll be a good addition for fall tilling
> 
> I gotta get some bottles froze for the rabbits, they're all stretched out in cages.. even the week old kits are above the hair ball they keep warm in!
> ...



I was actually right??? It's been a long time since I studied that stuff

It's so hot, I stepped out for a minute and noticed a few weeds, so I bent down to pull em and they jumped in my hand


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I was actually right??? It's been a long time since I studied that stuff
> 
> It's so hot, I stepped out for a minute and noticed a few weeds, so I bent down to pull em and they jumped in my hand


 oh lawd............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I was actually right??? It's been a long time since I studied that stuff
> 
> It's so hot, I stepped out for a minute and noticed a few weeds, so I bent down to pull em and they jumped in my hand


Sounds like the plants up here.

It's so hot I saw two trees fighting over a dog.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You make that sweet tea yet


Oh yes  Sure did!!  


Keebs said:


> Is THAT not the most gawdawful job of ALLL????


Stanky!!! But we've got an idea for a cheap filter system thing.. gonna order the pond waterfall from Harbor Freight (run off solar) and make a filter style box thingamajig 



Jeff C. said:


> I was actually right??? It's been a long time since I studied that stuff
> 
> It's so hot, I stepped out for a minute and noticed a few weeds, so I bent down to pull em and they jumped in my hand


Yup Shmoo, you was right  

Yup.. the water just bailed itself right outta the pool


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 1, 2011)

So who the heck turned on the furnace?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oh lawd............







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sounds like the plants up here.
> 
> It's so hot I saw two trees fighting over a dog.



 poor dog 



SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes  Sure did!!
> Stanky!!! But we've got an idea for a cheap filter system thing.. gonna order the pond waterfall from Harbor Freight (run off solar) and make a filter style box thingamajig
> 
> Yup Shmoo, you was right
> ...




 Good thing cause I was tryin to sound all smart and stuff


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes  Sure did!!
> Stanky!!! But we've got an idea for a cheap filter system thing.. gonna order the pond waterfall from Harbor Freight (run off solar) and make a filter style box thingamajig
> 
> Yup Shmoo, you was right
> ...



Put a carp or 2 in it ,if it can handle them...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> So who the heck turned on the furnace?



Not me. If I had my way high temps would be 68 year round..


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh.. here...



Dang, woulda never thought of that ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sounds like the plants up here.
> 
> It's so hot I saw two trees fighting over a dog.


BadaBoom............ groan, who's got the next one?



SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes  Sure did!!
> Stanky!!! But we've got an idea for a cheap filter system thing.. gonna order the pond waterfall from Harbor Freight (run off solar) and make a filter style box thingamajig


 Keep me posted, I may wanna try something else too!



jmfauver said:


> So who the heck turned on the furnace?


you musta flipped da wrong switch!!


slip said:


> Dang, woulda never thought of that ...


 I ain't neva seen Bond look like THAT before!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> So who the heck turned on the furnace?


Not me! 


Jeff C. said:


> poor dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...






jmfauver said:


> Put a carp or 2 in it ,if it can handle them...


Well, its just a kiddie pool, the small $15 ones from Walmart  Thought about goldfish, but until we get the plants and filter system thingabob done, they'd be easy pickens for the ducks 



slip said:


> Dang, woulda never thought of that ...


I wouldnta either.. but I got to readin and researchin on milk stuff,  and found that posted on a different forum. If we had a 3pt sprayer for the tractor, we'd do some on the pastures, but we've got a small sprayer we're gonna hook into a 55gal drum w/the milk mixture and test it out on some spots to see what happens


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BadaBoom............ groan, who's got the next one?
> 
> :



It's so hot today I saw a Terrorist Waterboard himself..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Did i walk into a 4h club meeting? Buncha farmers yakking in here...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's so hot today I saw a Terrorist Waterboard himself..





rhbama3 said:


> Did i walk into a 4h club meeting? Buncha farmers yakking in here...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i walk into a 4h club meeting? Buncha farmers yakking in here...



Naw, it's just that Hawt nature girl Snowy teachin us a thing or two. When her farm goes all natural I'm gonna pay her a visit...


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ain't neva seen Bond look like THAT before!!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's so hot today I saw a Terrorist Waterboard himself..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i walk into a 4h club meeting? Buncha farmers yakking in here...


 Hey Wingman 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, it's just that Hawt nature girl Snowy teachin us a thing or two. When her farm goes all natural I'm gonna pay her a visit...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman





It's so hot Snowy is feeding her cheekens crushed ice to keep them from layin hard boiled eggs...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, it's just that Hawt nature girl Snowy teachin us a thing or two. When her farm goes all natural I'm gonna pay her a visit...


useless without pic's..... 


Keebs said:


> I ain't neva seen Bond look like THAT before!!!


I have.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's so hot Snowy is feeding her cheekens crushed ice to keep them from layin hard boiled eggs...



Now thats funny


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's so hot Snowy is feeding her cheekens crushed ice to keep them from layin hard boiled eggs...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, it's just that Hawt nature girl Snowy teachin us a thing or two. When her farm goes all natural I'm gonna pay her a visit...



I'll ride up there witcha


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

It's so hot...Snowwy is gettin evaporated milk


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's so hot Snowy is feeding her cheekens crushed ice to keep them from layin hard boiled eggs...





rhbama3 said:


> useless without pic's.....
> 
> I have.





jmfauver said:


> Now thats funny





Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> I'll ride up there witcha



BAD Drivelers, BAD BAD BAD


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's so hot...Snowwy is gettin evaporated milk



Ummm,,,,,,,,,,I hope you mean from the cows!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's so hot...Snowwy is gettin evaporated milk


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,,,,I hope you mean from the cows!!!




Cows, goats, etc., 



SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cows, goats, etc.,



It's the etc. that needs clarification..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's the etc. that needs clarification..



   The Snowy factory is closed permanently


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

I keep hearing this stupid Van Halen song in my head....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I keep hearing this stupid Van Halen song in my head....



Which one? The one about a teacher? or the one about Pound Cake?...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one? The one about a teacher? or the one about Pound Cake?...



mebbe......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Hey that reminds me of....... Me!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2011)

Lawd I need to blow class and get a colt one


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one? The one about a teacher? or the one about Pound Cake?...



It weren't about my teacher


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 1, 2011)

snake!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

you think the honey badger care?honey badger dont give a .........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 1, 2011)

"you mind if we dance wif yo dates?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

Dadgum, I go away for an hour and a half to do some work and this is all y'all could muster??


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum, I go away for an hour and a half to do some work and this is all y'all could muster??



Hush it zippy.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum, I go away for an hour and a half to do some work and this is all y'all could muster??



Sorry bro, I was working on a clogged sink. Now i'm waiting on my scalp to quit bleeding. Feeling kinda woozy.....


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry bro, I was working on a clogged sink. Now i'm waiting on my scalp to quit bleeding. Feeling kinda woozy.....



Put some duck tape on there and you'll be fine..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> Put some duck tape on there and you'll be fine..



I did. But what about my head?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry bro, I was working on a clogged sink. Now i'm waiting on my scalp to quit bleeding. Feeling kinda woozy.....



Sammie sugars make everything better.  

Or maybe some Woozer drool would speed up the coagulation time.


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I did. But what about my head?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> Put some duck tape on there and you'll be fine..



super glue, seals the scalp up right quick like.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sammie sugars make everything better.
> 
> Or maybe some Woozer drool would speed up the coagulation time.



I'm good. My head quit bleeding pretty quick but i got a good knot on it. That stoopid vanity counter is hard! Woozer is out chasing cats at the barn and Sammy is snoring on the couch.


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> super glue, seals the scalp up right quick like.



Thats better,You won't even have to worry about taking it off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> Thats better,You won't even have to worry about taking it off.



His barber may have a few questions next time he goes to get a haircut though..


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> His barber may have a few questions next time he goes to het a haircut though..



whats a het......?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> whats a het......?



What are you talking about?


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you talking about?



.You changed it on me.I just had to get you back from yesterday...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> .You changed it on me.I just had to get you back from yesterday...



What was yesterday, besides Tuesday?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm good. My head quit bleeding pretty quick but i got a good knot on it. That stoopid vanity counter is hard! Woozer is out chasing cats at the barn and Sammy is snoring on the couch.




Fess up and quit blaming it on the vanity.   

What'd you do this time to cause the release of the skillets?


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whats a bager?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fess up and quit blaming it on the vanity.
> 
> What'd you do this time to cause the release of the skillets?





Heyyyyy TBug....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyyy TBug....



Heeeeeeeeyyyy   


Good grief I'm tired.  

I'd almost rather work 5 days than try and stuff five days worth of work into 4.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Heeeeeeeeyyyy
> 
> 
> Good grief I'm tired.
> ...



I'll trade with you. 5 days in the 100 degree Albeeeny weather then drive three and a half hours home only to do the yard work around the house in the 95 degree weather, so I can get done in time to get back down here and repeat.

At least you have AC at work, not sure if you've manage to destroy it at home again...


----------



## Otis (Jun 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>





Reminds me of some members on here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fess up and quit blaming it on the vanity.
> 
> What'd you do this time to cause the release of the skillets?



I refused to go out to dinner with Bubbette and her church group because i was on call and didn't want to go anyway. Fate saved her the trouble of grabbing a skillet when she got home.
Hey, why is that ever since you got those trail cams on Ebay, I have been OUTBID every single time? The prices have gotten higher than what you paid!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Come on Bama...y'all gotta get Tbug a 'smooshy' piggie nose to touch. Looks like she's gettin kind of hard up 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum, I go away for an hour and a half to do some work and this is all y'all could muster??



I was out pickin up debris and cuttin grass



rhbama3 said:


> Sorry bro, I was working on a clogged sink. Now i'm waiting on my scalp to quit bleeding. Feeling kinda woozy.....



You ain't sposed to plunge yo head



turtlebug said:


> Fess up and quit blaming it on the vanity.
> 
> What'd you do this time to cause the release of the skillets?







rhbama3 said:


> I refused to go out to dinner with Bubbette and her church group because i was on call and didn't want to go anyway. Fate saved her the trouble of grabbing a skillet when she got home.
> Hey, why is that ever since you got those trail cams on Ebay, I have been OUTBID every single time? The prices have gotten higher than what you paid!




Mmhmmmm...see dere


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on Bama...y'all gotta get Tbug a 'smooshy' piggie nose to touch. Looks like she's gettin kind of hard up


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on Bama...y'all gotta get Tbug a 'smooshy' piggie nose to touch. Looks like she's gettin kind of hard up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She got to play wiff a piggy's nose for awhile Sunday morning. Sure, it was dead and squishy because of the blood coming out but still...... 
 As far as the head wound, i was pretzelled up under the sink screwing pipes back together and raised my head a tad too far. Still got a purty good popknot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



I hope she went to bed already...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She got to play wiff a piggy's nose for awhile Sunday morning. Sure, it was dead and squishy because of the blood coming out but still......
> As far as the head wound, i was pretzelled up under the sink screwing pipes back together and raised my head a tad too far. Still got a purty good popknot.



I may be able to top that...I was cuttin the grass purty close to a tree when sumpin flew out from the deck, hit the tree, ricocheting back and knocked the cherry off of my cigiette and burnded me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



you winder lickers have seen Bugsy's thread in the Hog forum right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you winder lickers have seen Bugsy's thread in the Hog forum right?



Yessir...do we need to go look again??? Sumpin  over there?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on Bama...y'all gotta get Tbug a 'smooshy' piggie nose to touch. Looks like she's gettin kind of hard up





rhbama3 said:


> you winder lickers have seen Bugsy's thread in the Hog forum right?


Ummm .........No??.........Too many opinionated folks over there!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir...do we need to go look again??? Sumpin  over there?



So you were just saying that her nose fix wore off already  and she needs a new one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So you were just saying that her nose fix wore off already  and she needs a new one?



I reckon...don't get too many chances to  Tbug.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon...don't get too many chances to  Tbug.



Just wait till we catch a live one and throw it in the truck with her!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wait till we catch a live one and throw it in the truck with her!



   I'd just about pay to see that


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone heard from Nic lately?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wait till we catch a live one and throw it in the truck with her!


Please have a video camera on hand when you do that!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Anyone heard from Nic lately?


I have not, and was thinking the same thing earlier today??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Please have a video camera on hand when you do that!!


AND capture the aftermath as well!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Anyone heard from Nic lately?



I imagine he's prolly holed up somewhere



Keebs said:


> AND capture the aftermath as well!!



Math??? More like geometry, should be a slew of angles involved in that

Hellloooo dere


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2011)

off to ebay!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Please have a video camera on hand when you do that!!





Keebs said:


> AND capture the aftermath as well!!




Good night folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I imagine he's prolly holed up somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night folks!!


 me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night folks!!





Keebs said:


> me too!



Good night you two!!

I got caught up in the PF (reading) I need more pitchers


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Not sure whether to say Nite folks or Morning folks!     Guess I'm the only one up.      Oh well, making the world a safer place one night at a time.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

morning folks...Just 1 more day and its the weekend


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...Just 1 more day and its the weekend



GOOD MORNING Mike and all of the other Creek Wading Drivelers out there this morning.

As for me, I have walked across the frozen tundra, and caught a ride with one of the "Ice Truckers" last night.  I have now made it out onto the frozen lake and have drilled the holes and set up my fishing reels in place.  I am now kicked back just waiting for a really "Big Fish" to come along and take my bait and give it a wild ride.  Man, this is more exciting that I thought it would be.  Sitting and waiting and all of a sudden, I hear the ringing of my bell on my best fishing rod and I jumped up and set the hook.  Now, it looks like I might be hanging on to this big fish for a while.  Now the snow has started really blowing out here and the temp is really dropping too.  This cold air sure does feel good though.  

In case any of you are wondering if I have lost my mind today, no....................but I will be glad to share my book, titled "1001 Ways Of Keeping Cool Even During Hot Flashes".  It should be a best-seller any day now.

Ya'll just keep thinking "Cool, Cool, Cool, Ice, Ice, Ice".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Mernin... Where's the dragging smilie?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin... Where's the dragging smilie?



Lemme borrow it! 

We went to bed early planning on gettin up and goin at 0530. Neither of us slept well, and the alarm went off 2 hours before we heard it  :

Oh well... guess we'll be workin in the heat... blek!  But I can work on my tan at least 


MORNIN YALL!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Lemme borrow it!
> 
> We went to bed early planning on gettin up and goin at 0530. Neither of us slept well, and the alarm went off 2 hours before we heard it  :
> 
> ...



Morning Snowy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin... Where's the dragging smilie?


x3 I've got to start getting more sleep. oh yeah, good morning to ya


SnowHunter said:


> Lemme borrow it!
> 
> We went to bed early planning on gettin up and goin at 0530. Neither of us slept well, and the alarm went off 2 hours before we heard it  :
> 
> ...



Morning Snowy , not so loud you'll wake the other idjitz up.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> x3 I've got to start getting more sleep. oh yeah, good morning to ya
> 
> 
> Morning Snowy , not so loud you'll wake the other idjitz up.



She woke you up didn't she


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Grrrrrrmorning . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Snowy


Mornin Mike! 


mudracing101 said:


> x3 I've got to start getting more sleep. oh yeah, good morning to ya
> 
> 
> Morning Snowy , not so loud you'll wake the other idjitz up.


Mornin Mud!  

Aww, they should all be up already 



jmfauver said:


> She woke you up didn't she


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrmorning . . .


Mornin Quacker 

Ok off to get started, yall have a goodun!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrmorning . . .



morning...ya buy the washer yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike!
> Mornin Mud!
> 
> Aww, they should all be up already
> ...




Hiya Snowie, stay hydrated !!!   Had a contractor fall out yesterday in the heat.




jmfauver said:


> morning...ya buy the washer yet





Yep!!!  Caught one on sale and got free delivery and set up!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING Mike and all of the other Creek Wading Drivelers out there this morning.
> 
> As for me, I have walked across the frozen tundra, and caught a ride with one of the "Ice Truckers" last night.  I have now made it out onto the frozen lake and have drilled the holes and set up my fishing reels in place.  I am now kicked back just waiting for a really "Big Fish" to come along and take my bait and give it a wild ride.  Man, this is more exciting that I thought it would be.  Sitting and waiting and all of a sudden, I hear the ringing of my bell on my best fishing rod and I jumped up and set the hook.  Now, it looks like I might be hanging on to this big fish for a while.  Now the snow has started really blowing out here and the temp is really dropping too.  This cold air sure does feel good though.
> 
> ...






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin... Where's the dragging smilie?


lemme borrow it too!


SnowHunter said:


> Lemme borrow it!
> MORNIN YALL!!!!


I don't WANNA wake up!!



mudracing101 said:


> x3 I've got to start getting more sleep. oh yeah, good morning to ya
> 
> 
> Morning Snowy , not so loud you'll wake the other idjitz up.


too late........................... 



jmfauver said:


> She woke you up didn't she





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrmorning . . .


 Whatup Quackster............ you're on the count down to PC time!!  Cheer UP!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Snowie, stay hydrated !!!   Had a contractor fall out yesterday in the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool....



Keebs said:


> lemme borrow it too!
> 
> I don't WANNA wake up!!
> 
> ...



Morning Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> lemme borrow it too!
> 
> I don't WANNA wake up!!
> 
> ...






It's gonna be HOT down there too !!!


Oh, and good morning!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2011)

Morning folks.  Had a second so thought I'd drop in and give a quick shout out.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's gonna be HOT down there too !!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and good morning!!


Yeah, but it's a "different" hot........... 
 Mornin!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Had a second so thought I'd drop in and give a quick shout out.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Mernin'.....alright got all the debris from MY yard picked up, mowed, irrigated, garden watered, firepit burnt up, and I'm not even half way there. Got ONE more yard to go, plus spray weeds around the shrub beds, fence lines, etc. Then still gotta mow 7 acres with tractor and bush-hog, not too mention cut up another BIG limb from last weeks thunderstorms. Oh yeah...saw a tree down into the edge of the pasture on the other side of the property also. I'm gettin a chill just thinkin about it!!!

Life is good!!!


How yall is??? It tur-day


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Had a second so thought I'd drop in and give a quick shout out.  Hope all is well.



Morning Kim...



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'.....alright got all the debris from MY yard picked up, mowed, irrigated, garden watered, firepit burnt up, and I'm not even half way there. Got ONE more yard to go, plus spray weeds around the shrub beds, fence lines, etc. Then still gotta mow 7 acres with tractor and bush-hog, not too mention cut up another BIG limb from last weeks thunderstorms. Oh yeah...saw a tree down into the edge of the pasture on the other side of the property also. I'm gettin a chill just thinkin about it!!!
> 
> Life is good!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'.....alright got all the debris from MY yard picked up, mowed, irrigated, garden watered, firepit burnt up, and I'm not even half way there. Got ONE more yard to go, plus spray weeds around the shrub beds, fence lines, etc. Then still gotta mow 7 acres with tractor and bush-hog, not too mention cut up another BIG limb from last weeks thunderstorms. Oh yeah...saw a tree down into the edge of the pasture on the other side of the property also. I'm gettin a chill just thinkin about it!!!
> 
> Life is good!!!
> 
> ...


 dang, you just wore me out just reading all that!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Kim...








Keebs said:


> dang, you just wore me out just reading all that!!



That was just a summary


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Not sure whether to say Nite folks or Morning folks!     Guess I'm the only one up.      Oh well, making the world a safer place one night at a time.





jmfauver said:


> morning folks...Just 1 more day and its the weekend





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING Mike and all of the other Creek Wading Drivelers out there this morning.
> 
> As for me, I have walked across the frozen tundra, and caught a ride with one of the "Ice Truckers" last night.  I have now made it out onto the frozen lake and have drilled the holes and set up my fishing reels in place.  I am now kicked back just waiting for a really "Big Fish" to come along and take my bait and give it a wild ride.  Man, this is more exciting that I thought it would be.  Sitting and waiting and all of a sudden, I hear the ringing of my bell on my best fishing rod and I jumped up and set the hook.  Now, it looks like I might be hanging on to this big fish for a while.  Now the snow has started really blowing out here and the temp is really dropping too.  This cold air sure does feel good though.
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin... Where's the dragging smilie?





SnowHunter said:


> Lemme borrow it!
> 
> We went to bed early planning on gettin up and goin at 0530. Neither of us slept well, and the alarm went off 2 hours before we heard it  :
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> x3 I've got to start getting more sleep. oh yeah, good morning to ya
> 
> 
> Morning Snowy , not so loud you'll wake the other idjitz up.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrmorning . . .





Keebs said:


> lemme borrow it too!
> 
> I don't WANNA wake up!!
> 
> ...





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Had a second so thought I'd drop in and give a quick shout out.  Hope all is well.



Mornin erybody!!!

Uh Ohhhhh...where's Gobble???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

im shweepy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin erybody!!!
> 
> Uh Ohhhhh...where's Gobble???


 no wonder I can't get going, he didn't have his coffee going this mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im shweepy



 Ain't you got some chores to do, catch some snakes, poke sumpin wiff a stick...get up Boy!!!

My two are sound asleep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no wonder I can't get going, he didn't have his coffee going this mernin!



Yep...hope all is well!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im shweepy


go jump in da creek............. that'll wake ya up.............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't you got some chores to do, catch some snakes, poke sumpin wiff a stick...get up Boy!!!
> 
> My two are sound asleep



i got up at 7 and its already to hot to  be pokin stuff with a stick


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't you got some chores to do, catch some snakes, poke sumpin wiff a stick...get up Boy!!!
> 
> My two are sound asleep


What you letting them two sleep for??  They ain't hurt or sick, put them to work! 
 gawd, I know, sometimes I kill myself!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> go jump in da creek............. that'll wake ya up.............



no creek left just dirt and dust for rain


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no creek left just dirt and dust for rain


And you don't think jumping into a dry creek bed won't wake you up?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And you don't think jumping into a dry creek bed won't wake you up?



no it would be painful tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> go jump in da creek............. that'll wake ya up.............





Seth carter said:


> i got up at 7 and its already to hot to  be pokin stuff with a stick



There's ya answer, up above



david w. said:


>



Watch out they may get stuck like that!!



Keebs said:


> What you letting them two sleep for??  They ain't hurt or sick, put them to work!
> gawd, I know, sometimes I kill myself!




I woked em both up, and dey went back to shweep (Seth style) on me...

They did pick up most of the debris fer me yesterday....it was a lot more than I though too. Problem is, they've got another yard to go, and they know it's prolly worse


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no it would be painful tho


 yeeaahhup!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> There's ya answer, up above
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You mean your kids HELPED you?!?! WOW, faint & fall over!!  The world is coming to an end!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> There's ya answer, up above
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Won't be the first time....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no creek left just dirt and dust for rain





Keebs said:


> And you don't think jumping into a dry creek bed won't wake you up?



 Oh well disregard my other post, go wiff this one instead!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You mean your kids HELPED you?!?! WOW, faint & fall over!!  The world is coming to an end!!!



The neighbors dog got shot by a pellet gun and they said i did it...

Why would i wanna do that whe i have such bigger guns?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well disregard my other post, go wiff this one instead!!



idjit


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> The neighbors dog got shoot by a pellet gun and they said i did it...
> 
> Why would i wanna do that whe i have such bigger guns?



keebs did it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You mean your kids HELPED you?!?! WOW, faint & fall over!!  The world is coming to an end!!!



Chief don't play  



david w. said:


> Won't be the first time....



Nor the last, prolly


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief don't play
> 
> 
> 
> Nor the last, prolly


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> The neighbors dog got shot by a pellet gun and they said i did it...
> 
> Why would i wanna do that whe i have such bigger guns?


 You had problems with them or the dog??



Seth carter said:


> keebs did it


 I don't have a pellet gun, but if I did it, I'd tell ya I did!


Jeff C. said:


> Chief don't play


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You had problems with them or the dog??
> 
> 
> I don't have a pellet gun, but if I did it, I'd tell ya I did!



lol i broke my pellet gun


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idjit


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Man I HATE day shift . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Quackkkk!!! How's da wife???

Headin after them garbage bags/grocery bags (you know) purty soon???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackkkk!!! How's da wife???
> 
> Headin after them garbage bags/grocery bags (you know) purty soon???






Same as always .  .  .  MEAN!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I HATE day shift . . .



Tell me about it.   There's nobody up and around in the middle of the night when I'm surfing around.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackkkk!!! How's da wife???
> 
> Headin after them garbage bags/grocery bags (you know) purty soon???





Hooked On Quack said:


> Same as always .  .  .  HAWT!!!



Oh, and good morning everyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh, and good morning everyone.





Hiya Boner!!!  It's almost dinner time!!



I'm having grilled cheekun, deer poppers, green beans,  new taters and korn on da kob and a diet Pepsi  !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Boner!!!  It's almost dinner time!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having grilled cheekun, deer poppers, green beans,  new taters and korn on da kob and a diet Pepsi  !!



Just wolfing down some breakfast myself...gotta be at work in 30 mins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Toot toooooooot!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Toot toooooooot!!!



get back in the basement


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same as always .  .  .  MEAN!!!



Uh huh...that's the way I like 'em 



boneboy96 said:


> Oh, and good morning everyone.



Moanin BoneDog!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Boner!!!  It's almost dinner time!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having grilled cheekun, deer poppers, green beans,  new taters and korn on da kob and a diet Pepsi  !!



 Quit rubbin it in...

Just washed off the front poach...killed 100,00 or so Argentines


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> get back in the basement






Pfffffffffffffffft!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


>









 You ain't gettin off that easy...wut fer lunch???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

I was gettin a lil worried bout you Wobbert...hadn't heard from ya all day

Oh yeah...left over Chicken sauce piquant, Huge pickled jalapeno, big slice of Vidalia on-yunn, buttered Oatmeal bread toast (  ). and glass of sweet lemon tea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Those poppers I ate, are "popping" back . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft!!



ile get a taser


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ile get a taser



Don't tase him bro.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't gettin off that easy...wut fer lunch???


same as yesterday.............. but added grilled in zesty italian veggies - FRESH veggies from my garden, cucumbers, squash & (ok, store bought onions)


Hooked On Quack said:


> Those poppers I ate, are "popping" back . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Those poppers I ate, are "popping" back . . .



Gimme an hour 



Seth carter said:


> ile get a taser



Nooooooo......



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Don't tase him bro.



A walkin IED


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> same as yesterday.............. but added grilled in zesty italian veggies - FRESH veggies from my garden, cucumbers, squash & (ok, store bought onions)



Hot diggity dog....I love left-overs, so easy a caveman can do it...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gimme an hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(ZAP!)


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

I had to leave the political forum.If i keep on,Im gonna be banned.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot diggity dog....I love left-overs, so easy a caveman can do it...


Tonight is gonna be fried squash........... and probably lemon pepper baked cheekun......... and cucumber's 



david w. said:


> I had to leave the political forum.If i keep on,Im gonna be banned.


 you just getting started!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tonight is gonna be fried squash........... and probably lemon pepper baked cheekun......... and cucumber's
> 
> 
> you just getting started!



I cruise in there every once in awhile.If i stay in there all the time,I'll be banned by the end of the day.


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

It was there and then it was gone...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> It was there and then it was gone...


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



So where did ya put it.....Beep beep beep.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> So where did ya put it.....Beep beep beep.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Someone taze me...hurry!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Nevermind..I read what you wrote though before you deleted it.


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone taze me...hurry!



I gotcha...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone taze me...hurry!


sure, c'mere.......... 



david w. said:


> Nevermind..I read what you wrote though before you deleted it.


 you sure?  I've been in the PF..........  ain't deleted nuttin there.........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> I gotcha...


The guy on the left seems to be enjoying that a Liiiitle too much!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sure, c'mere..........
> 
> 
> you sure?  I've been in the PF..........  ain't deleted nuttin there.........



Musta been a glich..

Keebs,You take care of our buddy at the PF,I give up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tonight is gonna be fried squash........... and probably lemon pepper baked cheekun......... and cucumber's
> 
> 
> you just getting started!




So, no need to ax ya tomorra??



david w. said:


> I cruise in there every once in awhile.If i stay in there all the time,I'll be banned by the end of the day.



I'll read some of the stuff, but don't generally feel the need to post



boneboy96 said:


> Someone taze me...hurry!



NOT!!!  Will a whippin do??


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The guy on the left seems to be enjoying that a Liiiitle too much!







Jeff C. said:


> So, no need to ax ya tomorra??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some post just get on my last nerve...


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The guy on the left seems to be enjoying that a Liiiitle too much!



Thats wat i was gunna say


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Musta been a glich..
> 
> Keebs,You take care of our buddy at the PF,I give up.





Jeff C. said:


> So, no need to ax ya tomorra??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Some post just get on my last nerve...



Plenty of them get on mine, that's why I DON'T post 

The regulars can handle 'em without my meager .02 




Keebs said:


> The guy on the left seems to be enjoying that a Liiiitle too much!





slip said:


> Thats wat i was gunna say



Looks like he's pullin that arm to me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

POP!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone taze me...hurry!





david w. said:


> I gotcha...



Thnx bro...I needed that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> POP!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

dadblasted coworker!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dadblasted coworker!



She seems like a nice lady to me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dadblasted coworker!










You want me to come "pop" on her ???


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thnx bro...I needed that!



Any time boneboy!Let me know when you need another one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dadblasted coworker!



Least ya gotta good attitude bout it  

You musts fergot this


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Least ya gotta good attitude bout it
> 
> You musts fergot this







Keebs ain't feeling da luv, she sho ain't showing it!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs ain't feeling da luv, she sho ain't showing it!!



quack,Show her how da love man does it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> She seems like a nice lady to me...





Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to come "pop" on her ???





Jeff C. said:


> Least ya gotta good attitude bout it
> 
> You musts fergot this





Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs ain't feeling da luv, she sho ain't showing it!!


 Thank you ALL for the show of support!!
Karma is a ........... well, ya'll know.............. I couldn't get back to ya'll 'cause the boss came back in and I had to give him the 411 about what just happened........... hhhmmm, leaving the job without clocking out?? doesn't look good........Hhhhhhmmmmm


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank you ALL for the show of support!!
> Karma is a ........... well, ya'll know.............. I couldn't get back to ya'll 'cause the boss came back in and I had to give him the 411 about what just happened........... hhhmmm, leaving the job without clocking out?? doesn't look good........Hhhhhhmmmmm



Whop whoop,I'll take her job...Here come big papa keebs.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate cutting onions even with some giant freak show yellow goggles

pulled 6 pounds of em out of the garden though


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

slip said:


> I hate cutting onions even with some giant freak show yellow goggles
> 
> pulled 6 pounds of em out of the garden though



Slip,How big is your garden?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> quack,Show her how da love man does it.





Oh  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!





david w. said:


> Slip,How big is your garden?







Alot bigger than his deck . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank you ALL for the show of support!!
> Karma is a ........... well, ya'll know.............. I couldn't get back to ya'll 'cause the boss came back in and I had to give him the 411 about what just happened........... hhhmmm, leaving the job without clocking out?? doesn't look good........Hhhhhhmmmmm




We was juss tryin to cheer ya up!!

Who left the job without clocking out???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

slip said:


> I hate cutting onions even with some giant freak show yellow goggles
> 
> pulled 6 pounds of em out of the garden though



Pitchers dude!!! Not the onyuns... You wearin da goggles


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Quackkk...gonna go after some Specs-N-Reds, not this week-end but next


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Whop whoop,I'll take her job...Here come big papa keebs.






slip said:


> I hate cutting onions even with some giant freak show yellow goggles
> 
> pulled 6 pounds of em out of the garden though


you KNOW we gonna say it.............. wait for it............ 



david w. said:


> Slip,How big is your garden?


He posted pics somewhere............ gonna have to do a search & find it, that boy is a Natural!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Jeff C. said:


> We was juss tryin to cheer ya up!!
> 
> Who left the job without clocking out???


 I know and I DO appreciate it!!  Uuuhhh, SHE did!!



Jeff C. said:


> Pitchers dude!!! Not the onyuns... You wearin da goggles


WHOOP Der It IS!!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Slip,How big is your garden?


Maybe like a quarter acer if you put them both together?
not real big, but things like onions and radishes you can plant real close together


Hooked On Quack said:


> Alot bigger than his deck . . .



Uhhh and how would you know about my deck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackkk...gonna go after some Specs-N-Reds, not this week-end but next




Tides are gonna be right too !!  Hope to get on some more Triple tail also!!






slip said:


> Maybe like a quarter acer if you put them both together?
> not real big, but things like onions and radishes you can plant real close together
> 
> 
> Uhhh and how would you know about my deck






You sent me a pic, remember??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> She seems like a nice lady to me...





Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to come "pop" on her ???





Jeff C. said:


> Least ya gotta good attitude bout it
> 
> You musts fergot this





Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs ain't feeling da luv, she sho ain't showing it!!





Keebs said:


> Thank you ALL for the show of support!!
> Karma is a ........... well, ya'll know.............. I couldn't get back to ya'll 'cause the boss came back in and I had to give him the 411 about what just happened........... hhhmmm, leaving the job without clocking out?? doesn't look good........Hhhhhhmmmmm




Kebbs, YOU absolutely, positively, have my permission to back-hand the crapola out of this co-worker of yours.  She sure sounds like a NASA boss that I know in Texas that doesn't know his rear-end from a south Georgia armadillo.  I knew him 25 years ago when he was dumb as dirt back then BUT now he is even worse.  

PS:  Should you decide to accept this challenge I will help to post your bail !!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you KNOW we gonna say it.............. wait for it............
> 
> 
> He posted pics somewhere............ gonna have to do a search & find it, that boy is a Natural!
> ...




Im gonna try to find it.I would like to see what it looks like.


I'll make it fun in tha office..


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Kebbs, YOU absolutely, positively, have my permission to back-hand the crapola out of this co-worker of yours.  She sure sounds like a NASA boss that I know in Texas that doesn't know his rear-end from a south Georgia armadillo.  I knew him 25 years ago when he was dumb as dirt back then BUT now he is even worse.
> 
> PS:  Should you decide to accept this challenge I will help to post your bail !!!!



lets leave her in there for the fun of it..


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Maybe like a quarter acer if you put them both together?
> not real big, but things like onions and radishes you can plant real close together
> 
> 
> Uhhh and how would you know about my deck



Time to get the tiller and make mine bigger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

I have returned from the swamp. A bit frazzled, irritable, worse for wear, and not likin` this weather one bit. I did swim with the gators, several times, just for the meanness of it, and did a little scoutin`, so to speak...

Who knows, I might take a notion and disappear again for a week or two. I bet ya`ll didn`t even miss me.   

Howdy ya`ll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tides are gonna be right too !!  Hope to get on some more Triple tail also!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was referrin to, in my earlier post when I mentioned the garbage bags.

Speakin of specs.....


Keebs, you fry them speckled trout yet???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I have returned from the swamp. A bit frazzled, irritable, worse for wear, and not likin` this weather one bit. I did swim with the gators, several times, just for the meanness of it, and did a little scoutin`, so to speak...
> 
> Who knows, I might take a notion and disappear again for a week or two. I bet ya`ll didn`t even miss me.
> 
> Howdy ya`ll.



Nic, there have been four search parties out looking for you during the past few days.  We had all gotten worried that you might have flown the coup or something!!!!  Welcome back.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Time to get the tiller and make mine bigger.


Good luck with this heat, heck i dont even want to go out and play fetch with flossie


Nicodemus said:


> I have returned from the swamp. A bit frazzled, irritable, worse for wear, and not likin` this weather one bit. I did swim with the gators, several times, just for the meanness of it, and did a little scoutin`, so to speak...
> 
> Who knows, I might take a notion and disappear again for a week or two. I bet ya`ll didn`t even miss me.
> 
> Howdy ya`ll.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Kebbs, YOU absolutely, positively, have my permission to back-hand the crapola out of this co-worker of yours.  She sure sounds like a NASA boss that I know in Texas that doesn't know his rear-end from a south Georgia armadillo.  I knew him 25 years ago when he was dumb as dirt back then BUT now he is even worse.
> 
> PS:  _*Should you decide to accept this challenge I will help to post your bail*_ !!!!


 THAT'S what I needed to hear!!



david w. said:


> I'll make it fun in tha office..


I'm sure you would!



david w. said:


> lets leave her in there for the fun of it..


Dat's just it, when she is OUT we all enjoy work sooo much more!


Nicodemus said:


> I have returned from the swamp. A bit frazzled, irritable, worse for wear, and not likin` this weather one bit. I did swim with the gators, several times, just for the meanness of it, and did a little scoutin`, so to speak...
> 
> Who knows, I might take a notion and disappear again for a week or two. I bet ya`ll didn`t even miss me.
> 
> Howdy ya`ll.


 HEY my Demus!!!



Jeff C. said:


> That's what I was referrin to, in my earlier post when I mentioned the garbage bags.
> 
> Speakin of specs.....
> 
> ...


 waitin on you.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I have returned from the swamp. A bit frazzled, irritable, worse for wear, and not likin` this weather one bit. I did swim with the gators, several times, just for the meanness of it, and did a little scoutin`, so to speak...
> 
> Who knows, I might take a notion and disappear again for a week or two. I bet ya`ll didn`t even miss me.
> 
> Howdy ya`ll.




Hey y'all he's back














































    
Glad to have ya back in our presence....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

She's BACK!
and being "nice"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

I sent a message ahead of me on the way back home.---

Kill the fattest hog, cook every purplehull pea in Lee County, make biscuits and a German chocolate cake, cause the Wooly Bogger is headed to the house!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I sent a message ahead of me on the way back home.---
> 
> Kill the fattest hog, cook every purplehull pea in Lee County, make biscuits and a German chocolate cake, cause the Wooly Bogger is headed to the house!!



I gotta dollar says you'll be sleepin bout an hour after that


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> She's BACK!
> and being "nice"




Maybe she needs to leave more often!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S what I needed to hear!!
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would!
> ...



I needs to catch some more then


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Afternoon folks...Just passing through...need to go shopping for at least an Anniversary card...I can't believe it will be 16yrs tomorrow...what was I thinking


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I sent a message ahead of me on the way back home.---
> 
> Kill the fattest hog, cook every purplehull pea in Lee County, make biscuits and a German chocolate cake, cause the Wooly Bogger is headed to the house!!


And what was the reply to said message!?!?!



Jeff C. said:


> Maybe she needs to leave more often!!


retirement would be nice!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon folks...Just passing through...need to go shopping for at least an Anniversary card...I can't believe it will be 16yrs tomorrow...what was I thinking


You'd best make it good, since you forgot her birfday.......... or was that the other way around??  AND you were THINKING........ you wuz in Luuuuvvvvv!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon folks...Just passing through...need to go shopping for at least an Anniversary card...I can't believe it will be 16yrs tomorrow...what was I thinking





My anniversery was Monday, come to think of it...  




Keebs said:


> And what was the reply to said message!?!?!
> 
> 
> retirement would be nice!






You can imagine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon folks...Just passing through...need to go shopping for at least an Anniversary card...I can't believe it will be 16yrs tomorrow...what was I thinking



Congrats Mike!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I have returned from the swamp. A bit frazzled, irritable, worse for wear, and not likin` this weather one bit. I did swim with the gators, several times, just for the meanness of it, and did a little scoutin`, so to speak...
> 
> Who knows, I might take a notion and disappear again for a week or two. I bet ya`ll didn`t even miss me.
> 
> Howdy ya`ll.




Hey nic...We was wondering where you ran off to.



slip said:


> Good luck with this heat, heck i dont even want to go out and play fetch with flossie



I think ill do it when the sun goes down.At least it want be as hot as it is now.



Keebs said:


> THAT'S what I needed to hear!!
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would!
> ...




What???It would be funny....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My anniversery was Monday, come to think of it...
> 
> You can imagine.


 Maybe why you got "that" kind of reply???

But Congrats to both you menfolk!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> She's BACK!
> and being "nice"



Dang!I guess big papa won't be coming in after all...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You'd best make it good, since you forgot her birfday.......... or was that the other way around??  AND you were THINKING........ you wuz in Luuuuvvvvv!



She has forgotten mine for 9 straight yrs.. ( so I just buy my own stuff about a month or so after)....



Nicodemus said:


> My anniversery was Monday, come to think of it...
> 
> 
> You can imagine.







Jeff C. said:


> Congrats Mike!!



Thanks...It is really bad timing,her Birthday was Sunday and now the Anniversary...And she wants separate gifts for each...Now how can I break apart a necklace or ring and only give her half for each day....let me ponder


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Maybe why you got "that" kind of reply???
> 
> But Congrats to both you menfolk!



Thank ya


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon folks...Just passing through...need to go shopping for at least an Anniversary card...I can't believe it will be 16yrs tomorrow...what was I thinking



Whoop,Whoop.Congrats .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Maybe why you got "that" kind of reply???
> 
> But Congrats to both you menfolk!





She was with me. She came down to the cabin Friday, and came home yesterday. I waited till today.  

Ain`t never forgot an anniversery yet...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> She was with me. She came down to the cabin Friday, and came home yesterday. I waited till today.
> 
> Ain`t never forgot an anniversery yet...



Forgetting is one way to mess up a weekend or week or month


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Forgetting is one way to mess up a weekend or week or month





I might forget next year, but the last 30 years have been good ones.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Air conditioning is out. Fan motor has seized up. Made for a long uncomfortable night but hopefully all will be fixed soon.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Dang!I guess big papa won't be coming in after all...


Oh come'on anyway, then YOU can see too!



jmfauver said:


> She has forgotten mine for 9 straight yrs.. ( so I just buy my own stuff about a month or so after)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hint.......... go by her a "set" earrings/bracelet/necklace - give her part one day & part the next to "complete" the set.......... WaahLaaa, problem solved! yourwelcome!



Nicodemus said:


> She was with me. She came down to the cabin Friday, and came home yesterday. I waited till today.
> 
> Ain`t never forgot an anniversery yet...


You're a good man, I don't care WHAT Klem sez!



Nicodemus said:


> I might forget next year, but the last 30 years have been good ones.


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Air conditioning is out. Fan motor has seized up. Made for a long uncomfortable night but hopefully all will be fixed soon.



Time to go sit in the truck.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Air conditioning is out. Fan motor has seized up. Made for a long uncomfortable night but hopefully all will be fixed soon.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh come'on anyway, then YOU can see too!
> 
> 
> Hint.......... go by her a "set" earrings/bracelet/necklace - give her part one day & part the next to "complete" the set.......... WaahLaaa, problem solved! yourwelcome!
> ...



good idea but no earrings....you do bomb


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

holy howard have a donkey it's gotta be at least 102 out there........... The Guatamalans on site were talking about moving back home, closer to the equator where it's cooler...

Hope the AC man shows up for you Rob. I'm sure he's got more business than he can handle right now, and summer hasn't even started yet!!!

Food doesn't even sound good right now, but later on I might hit Cracker Barrel for there multi-berry pie with some ice cream and a cup of java.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Air conditioning is out. Fan motor has seized up. Made for a long uncomfortable night but hopefully all will be fixed soon.



you just can't win!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> good idea but no earrings....you do bomb


You could even do pocketbook with matching wallet........... or back to jewelry, ankle bracelet, toe ring.......... hope it helps ya stay outta da dawghouse!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> holy howard have a donkey it's gotta be at least 102 out there........... The Guatamalans on site were talking about moving back home, closer to the equator where it's cooler...
> 
> Hope the AC man shows up for you Rob. I'm sure he's got more business than he can handle right now, and summer hasn't even started yet!!!
> 
> Food doesn't even sound good right now, but later on I might hit Cracker Barrel for there multi-berry pie with some ice cream and a cup of java.


And no rain in sight!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lawd, i wish i wasn't on call. I could use a stiff drink.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Air conditioning is out. Fan motor has seized up. Made for a long uncomfortable night but hopefully all will be fixed soon.





Go to the 32 bridge, and set in that nice cool clear water. Brought to you by the Kinchafoonee Creek.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You could even do pocketbook with matching wallet........... or back to jewelry, ankle bracelet, toe ring.......... hope it helps ya stay outta da dawghouse!
> 
> 
> And no rain in sight!



They make rings for toes?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Go to the 32 bridge, and set in that nice cool clear water. Brought to you by the Kinchafoonee Creek.


Don't forget your thermacell though!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

slip said:


> They make rings for toes?


 gawd boy, where you been??  Heck yeah, they're kewl!  but for women only!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> holy howard have a donkey it's gotta be at least 102 out there........... The Guatamalans on site were talking about moving back home, closer to the equator where it's cooler...
> 
> Hope the AC man shows up for you Rob. I'm sure he's got more business than he can handle right now, and summer hasn't even started yet!!!
> 
> Food doesn't even sound good right now, but later on I might hit Cracker Barrel for there multi-berry pie with some ice cream and a cup of java.



He's here. We writing checks left and right today. 
This is all Quacks fault!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You could even do pocketbook with matching wallet........... or back to jewelry, ankle bracelet, toe ring.......... hope it helps ya stay outta da dawghouse!
> 
> 
> And no rain in sight!



30% chance friday afternoon into saturday. I wish it were more like 100% chance though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya'll been busy, my computer caught a virus Don't even know how , glad it got fixed quick though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He's here. We writing checks left and right today.
> This is all Quacks fault!



You sure? TBug is the AC killer, and she WAS there last weekend.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawd boy, where you been??  Heck yeah, they're kewl!  but for women only!


Oh ...
Such a buzz kill ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't forget your thermacell though!!





When I`m swimmin`, don`t matter if it`s the Flint, Kinch, Seminole, or a mudhole, I do the famous bullfrog-gator imitation. All you see is eyes, nose, and before I got all my hair cut off last week, some of it floatin` around.  Ain`t no skeeter gonna git you that way.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 30% chance friday afternoon into saturday. I wish it were more like 100% chance though.


I know, wish in one hand............... 


mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll been busy, my computer caught a virus Don't even know how , glad it got fixed quick though


I figured that college kid had kicked you off the 'puter & wouldn't let you have it back!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You could even do pocketbook with matching wallet........... or back to jewelry, ankle bracelet, toe ring.......... hope it helps ya stay outta da dawghouse!
> 
> 
> And no rain in sight!



Main issue for her is she is so short! Yes I said SHORT,ya buy a 17in necklace it hangs too low for her liking....I will stick with what I know works for her...CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He's here. We writing checks left and right today.
> This is all Quacks fault!



We wrote checks earlier this week when the water heater gave up the ghost.  

Lawd I hope the AC keeps working or we will be using fans and block ice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure? TBug is the AC killer, and she WAS there last weekend.



true, true........

Quack was the one who tried to compare his run of bad luck to mine over the last month in a post a couple of days ago. I think i just royal flushed him in one week.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh ...
> Such a buzz kill ...


You could start a new trend................ 



Nicodemus said:


> When I`m swimmin`, don`t matter if it`s the Flint, Kinch, Seminole, or a mudhole, I do the famous bullfrog-gator imitation. All you see is eyes, nose, and before I got all my hair cut off last week, some of it floatin` around.  Ain`t no skeeter gonna git you that way.


 You ain't no more got all your hair cut off than ......... than.......... than............ well, you ain't done it!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> true, true........
> 
> Quack was the one who tried to compare his run of bad luck to mine over the last month in a post a couple of days ago. I think i just royal flushed him in one week.



I read that one


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Main issue for her is she is so short! Yes I said SHORT,ya buy a 17in necklace it hangs too low for her liking....I will stick with what I know works for her...CHOCOLATE!!!


Uuuuhh, Tiny?  They do make SHORT necklaces AND Adjustable necklaces as well!  But if you can find her a matching set of chocolate, go for it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I got all my hair cut off last week,





You fearin that sasquatch will lift your scalp in your sleep??


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhh, Tiny?  They do make SHORT necklaces AND Adjustable necklaces as well!  But if you can find her a matching set of chocolate, go for it!



I know they do but they are still too long for her liking...What can I say she's a women and likes what she likes, the end


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I know they do but they are still too long for her liking...What can I say she's a women and likes what she likes, the end



Sounds like about every one of em' I've ever met....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> true, true........
> 
> Quack was the one who tried to compare his run of bad luck to mine over the last month in a post a couple of days ago. I think i just royal flushed him in one week.



Uh uhh...I dropped 5 grand for a new system just recently...and that ain't all, just quit tryin to remember what's already gone!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like about every one of em' I've ever met....



that may be true but this one is not hard to please,most important is to just remember the dates you are supposed to and she is happy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You could start a new trend................
> 
> 
> You ain't no more got all your hair cut off than ......... than.......... than............ well, you ain't done it!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You fearin that sasquatch will lift your scalp in your sleep??





It was 3/4s of the way down my back. The Redhead took it up to my shoulderblades. About 8 inches worth. "Summer cut" I suppose.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> that may be true but this one is not hard to please,most important is to just remember the dates you are supposed to and she is happy



We are suppose to remember dates??? 
Gawd, women have so many rules!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It was 3/4s of the way down my back. The Redhead took it up to my shoulderblades. About 8 inches worth. "Summer cut" I suppose.



Idjit!!!!!  I might come back to Albeeny with mine shaved slick next week. It has to be cooler that way.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It was 3/4s of the way down my back. The Redhead took it up to my shoulderblades. About 8 inches worth. "Summer cut" I suppose.


 yeah, for you, that's just a "trim" that isn't "all cut off"



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are suppose to remember dates???
> Gawd, women have so many rules!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit!!!!!  I might come back to Albeeny with mine shaved slick next week. It has to be cooler that way.


stop by the house, it won't take me but a sec to do it for ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit!!!!!  I might come back to Albeeny with mine shaved slick next week. It has to be cooler that way.





Keebs said:


> yeah, for you, that's just a "trim" that isn't "all cut off"


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You could start a new trend................
> 
> 
> You ain't no more got all your hair cut off than ......... than.......... than............ well, you ain't done it!



Uh ... No


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Uh ... No


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know, wish in one hand...............
> 
> I figured that college kid had kicked you off the 'puter & wouldn't let you have it back!


 Just glad they fixed it. It locked down and started doing some wierd stuff Thought i would be shut down for a while


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are suppose to remember dates???
> Gawd, women have so many rules!!!!



Rules, Smules Every time i see your avatar it gets hotter in this place . aint the one outside enuff??


And Hey Nic Hope ya'll had some good time off


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> stop by the house, it won't take me but a sec to do it for ya!



More like a half a sec.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Rules, Smules Every time i see your avatar it gets hotter in this place . aint the one outside enuff??



Sorry Sir, I'll get right on that Sir, there, that better Sir? It won't happen again Sir.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are suppose to remember dates???
> Gawd, women have so many rules!!!!



Yep. Her birthday, kids birthdays, christmas, wash day, and something else i can't remember at the moment.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry Sir, I'll get right on that Sir, there, that better Sir? It won't happen again Sir.



AAAHHHH, A COOL BREEZE JUST FILLED THE ROOM, THANKS OLE PAL


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Her birthday, kids birthdays, christmas, wash day, and something else i can't remember at the moment.



Wash day Oh you must mean bath days like on Saturdayz


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just glad they fixed it. It locked down and started doing some wierd stuff Thought i would be shut down for a while
> Rules, Smules Every time i see your avatar it gets hotter in this place . aint the one outside enuff??
> And Hey Nic Hope ya'll had some good time off


 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry Sir, I'll get right on that Sir, there, that better Sir? It won't happen again Sir.


 WOW what a nice difference!!  HEY EAGLE EYE............ IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Her birthday, kids birthdays, christmas, wash day, and something else i can't remember at the moment.









 you men just have it soooooooo bad.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Will y'all do me a favor and remind me when my Anniversary rolls around??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WOW what a nice difference!!  HEY EAGLE EYE............ IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew you'd understand.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Will y'all do me a favor and remind me when my Anniversary rolls around??


We need someone ~cough~sparky~cough~to make a sticky with a calender & ya'll can post the dates & everyone help everyone else keep up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Will y'all do me a favor and remind me when my Anniversary rolls around??



Sorry, you missed it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> AAAHHHH, A COOL BREEZE JUST FILLED THE ROOM, THANKS OLE PAL



Well, it was a breeze....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawd boy, where you been??  Heck yeah, they're kewl!  but for women only!



Are you saying for women only cause Baldfish has a toe ring?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We need someone ~cough~sparky~cough~to make a sticky with a calender & ya'll can post the dates & everyone help everyone else keep up!



You got sumpin stuck in ya throat?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You got sumpin stuck in ya throat?



Hair ball..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry, you missed it



Gonna miss more if ya don't remind me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hair ball..


----------

